# The Official Shit GBAtemp Says Submission Thread



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 18, 2013)

As many of you may know, I keep up the lovely Twitter for ShitGBAtempSays, a lovely Twitter dedicated to highlighting quality content on this site. However, I'm only a man, and thus cannot be on every thread at once to find quality content.

I've been getting a few submissions from members here so I figured an official thread would help. The rules are as follows:



Spoiler




Post the quote the link to the *post* it comes from (NOT just the thread). If it is something that cannot be traced through a single URL, *please submit a screencap of it using puush or any image uploading site.* While not necessary, *shortening links with bit.ly is appreciated.*
DO NOT bitch about what is posted here. This is *only for submissions.* This isn't a thread to complain if your post goes up on SGS or if it's suggested here.
DO NOT insult members. Simply quote the post and leave the URL. Do not say "Lol look at this retard". We want to stay within forum rules guys.
Keep submissions to short statements. Twitter does have a character limit as you all know. I can cut some longer submissions down but no entire paragraphs.
Post submissions must be profoundly... different. These include but are not limited to *hatespeech or incredibly false statements.* If you want examples, check the Twitter.
All content is judged by me and me alone. If I don't like the post, I don't put it up there. If you don't like the post going up there, too bad.



 
An example post (not a stupid post but just an example of how to format).

"I'd just like to point out that going "You just don't understand!" is usually an indicator that you have a terrible argument. It's happened countless times on this site."

http://gbatemp.net/threads/is-the-h...-new-gangnam-style.342722/page-4#post-4557511


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you. This shall be used for good, for the benefit of Tempkind.

Sticky please?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't even know where to begin.

"y make a game no1 gives a bwuk about? "

http://gbatemp.net/threads/tech-video-of-aliens-rpg-by-obsidian-leaked.343192/#post-4558490


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 18, 2013)

This may or may not end well.
Depending on how long people follow rule 3.
The second someone makes an unclassy submission this will all go up in flames.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2013)

"This may or may not end well."

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-official-shit-gbatemp-says-submission-thread.343163/#post-4558522

I literally cannot believe what I just read. Wow. What a toolbag, am I right?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 18, 2013)

"I literally cannot believe what I just read. Wow. What a toolbag, am I right?"

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-official-shit-gbatemp-says-submission-thread.343163/#post-4558524

Like seriously, it's people like Gahars that needlessly rag on people that are ruining this site, DAE agree?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "This may or may not end well."
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-official-shit-gbatemp-says-submission-thread.343163/#post-4558522
> 
> I literally cannot believe what I just read. Wow. What a toolbag, am I right?


Gahars.
Stahp.
Pl0x.
GAHARS
STAHP


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2013)

"DAE agree?"

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-official-shit-gbatemp-says-submission-thread.343163/#post-4558528

The fuck is this, Reddit? Join the 9Gag master race, loser.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 18, 2013)

"Like seriously, it's people like Gahars that needlessly rag on people that are ruining this site, DAE agree?"

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-official-shit-gbatemp-says-submission-thread.343163/#post-4558528

I smell some hypocritical bullshit.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 18, 2013)

I smell fire


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 18, 2013)

"The fuck is this, Reddit? Join the 9Gag master race, loser."

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-official-shit-gbatemp-says-submission-thread.343163/#post-4558531

Who the hell goes on 9gag any more? FunnyJunk all day, every day.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 18, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2013)

Back on topic...

"i wish bruce willis would do another film similar to looper before he retires. I don't wanna hear no more orchestra type music playin' on a trailer where he's gonna kill people. that doesn't feel right. who plays that type music while killing people?"

http://gbatemp.net/threads/a-good-day-to-die-hard.342960/page-2#post-4558607


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> "i wish bruce willis would do another film similar to looper before he retires. I don't wanna hear no more orchestra type music playin' on a trailer where he's gonna kill people. that doesn't feel right. who plays that type music while killing people?"
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/a-good-day-to-die-hard.342960/page-2#post-4558607


He called skyfall....garbage...
SONOFABITCH THAT FILM WAS QUALITY
HOW DARE HE


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> He called skyfall....garbage...
> SONOFABITCH THAT FILM WAS QUALITY
> HOW DARE HE


"SONOFABITCH THAT FILM WAS QUALITY
HOW DARE HE"
I missed the trend earlier so Im bringing it back because EOF derailment ._.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 19, 2013)

*follows thread*


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 19, 2013)

I use to think GBAtemp was cool, now thanks to guild I know better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> I use to think GBAtemp was cool, now thanks to guild I know better.


Guild is a rare example of a cool GBATemp member.


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2013)

"Guild is a rare example of a cool GBATemp member."


http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-official-shit-gbatemp-says-submission-thread.343163/#post-4558919


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> I use to think GBAtemp was cool, now thanks to guild I know better.


Ice is still cool.
Thats a scientific fact.
As long as I stay here, i make this place cooler


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> "Guild is a rare example of a cool GBATemp member."
> 
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-official-shit-gbatemp-says-submission-thread.343163/#post-4558919


SGS loses all credibility when that is submitted looooool.
Implying some credibility still remains


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> SGS loses all credibility when that is submitted looooool.
> Implying some credibility still remains


You're just bum-hurt because you can't see the difference between "A Story" and "No Story". _;O;_


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You're just bum-hurt because you can't see the difference between "A Story" and "No Story". _;O;_


My bum shall forever be full of shit.
And nothing else.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2013)

"BTW: Enterprise is the best Trek EVER followed by DS9...just saying "

http://gbatemp.net/threads/whats-th...watching-star-trek.343249/page-3#post-4559461


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> SGS loses all credibility when that is submitted looooool.
> Implying some credibility still remains


 
You kinda lost credibility after that SGS hissyfit.

It was quality. I'd love to see one again.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep this threed is **** alright.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You kinda lost credibility after that SGS hissyfit.
> 
> It was quality. I'd love to see one again.


Nope.
Fuck you 
But I have the guts to admit it wasnt my best moment, and I've learned what needed to be learned. 
Btw, my credibility is too good to be hampered by something like that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Btw, my credibility is too good to be hampered by something like that.


 


Black-Ice said:


> All the people who didnt like the story in Black and White are either:
> Too simple to engage in any type of direction in a game besides 'shoot this'
> Or simply not pokemon fans.
> 
> Logic.


 
Credibility.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Yep this thred is *gold* alright.





			
				TaeWong said:
			
		

> Fixed.
> All censorship must stop on this thread.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Credibility.


More than you can comprehend.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Yep this threed is **** alright.


Said nobody never.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Said nobody never.


 
Mostly people people don't speak with asterisks.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 19, 2013)

"Wow can you all just shut up and wait for the fucking announcement."

http://gbatemp.net/threads/new-pokemon-announcement-coming-on-jan-8th.340107/page-22#post-4508325

A staff member telling others to shut up and stop discussing something.
Smart move


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

I censored shit you idiot.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 19, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> "Wow can you all just shut up and wait for the fucking announcement."
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/new-pokemon-announcement-coming-on-jan-8th.340107/page-22#post-4508325
> 
> ...


 
It was.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> I censored shit you idiot.


 
Dude, the fuck? You can't go around saying "shit" around here. This is a motherfucking family-friendly forum.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> More than you can comprehend.


You're a _bloody cat_. Aside from your widely renowned cheeseburger-related knowledge, you don't have any credibility. 


cherryw17 said:


> I censored shit you idiot.


Thanks, we didn't know that before you revealed what the word really was. Mystery Solved!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah sorry I can't take anyone seriously whose like 15 and has some bad anime as their avatar.

That's a general rule and not towards any single person.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

(face plum) lol I can't believe you guys did not know what I censored.

YOU ARE FAILERS!!!!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> (face plum)


 
That sounds delicious. May I try one?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You're a _demon cat, overlord of the NDS Section and best member to join in 2011._ Aside from your widely renowned cheeseburger-related knowledge, you have much more credibility I cannot begin to list.


Wai thanks you


----------



## broitsak (Feb 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah sorry I can't take anyone seriously whose like 15 and has some bad anime as their avatar.
> 
> That's a general rule and not towards any single person.


I'm just posting what you pretty much want us to post. Am I doing anything wrong? Not so much


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> (face plum) lol I can't believe you guys did not know what I censored.
> 
> YOU ARE FAILERS!!!!


You are being trolled. They are making humour from your ignorance of the situation.
Much like Naruto himself.
Please stop, for your own good. 
I'm only trying to help


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> (face plum) lol I can't believe you guys did not know what I censored.
> 
> YOU ARE FAILERS!!!!


 
Go home.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> That sounds delicious. May I try one?


You just made me face plum and lol again!


----------



## broitsak (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> (face plum) lol I can't believe you guys did not know what I censored.
> 
> YOU ARE FAILERS!!!!


They knew.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Wai thanks you


I will forgive you since aside from your usual grumpiness, you're pretty much harmless and sleep throughout most of the day.



cherryw17 said:


> (face *plum*) lol I can't believe you guys did not know what I censored.
> 
> YOU ARE *FAILERS!!!!*


We still can't believe you did not pick up the intricate notes of sarcasm in our posts so-far.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

I are totally smart!!!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> You just made me face plum and lol again!


 
I made you face plum? Are you facing a plum, or have transformed into a face plum?

These are serious questions.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


>


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I made you face plum? Are you facing a plum, or have transformed into a face plum?
> 
> These are serious questions.


Ok we better just shut up for right now.

Because I are totally smart!!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Ok we better just shut up for right now.
> 
> Because I are totally smart!!








Sorry I just had to


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Sorry I just had to


Black ice wtf?!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> *FAILURS!*


_I cry everytiem. ;O;_


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Black ice wtf?!


I had that in my magical gif library for ages.
I really wanted to use it


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I had that in my magical gif library for ages.
> I really wanted to use it


Ok then, but that was a pretty stupid picture of Naruto! (No offence)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Ok then, but that was a pretty stupid picture of Naruto! (No offence)


 
Isn't every picture of Naruto stupid?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Ok then, but that was a pretty stupid picture of Naruto! (No offence)


Derp face Naruto ftw bro ;o;


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

WTF are you talking about keep your opinions to youself. GOD

Not for black ice

For the op


----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> WTF are you talking about keep your opinions to youself. GOD


 
That kind of goes against what a forum is all about...


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> That kind of goes against what a forum is all about...


Good point, but haters are going to hate.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2013)

GOD can speak his mind whenever he wants - he's GOD.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 19, 2013)

*Members that are cancerous to GBATemp:*
ComeTurmis0
cherryw17


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> *Members that are cancerous to GBATemp:*
> ComeTurmis0
> cherryw17


Is that a hit list?


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Is that a hit list?


Only if you're the site's official oncologist.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Back to the topic though... Shit GBATemp Says Suggestion: 



cherryw17 said:


> NO!!! I Know that because I'm not all that stupid.


Or in fact the entire exchange in _"''Oh, Yay, Another Mario Game.''-Playstation 2/20 news"_ mainly because I'm not sure if he was being serious.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Back to the topic though... Shit GBATemp Says Suggestion:
> 
> 
> Or in fact the entire exchange in _"''Oh, Yay, Another Mario Game.''-Playstation 2/20 news"_ mainly because I'm not sure if he was being serious.


I am being serious. I mean I can solve 2000x5000 without a calculator. Want proff it equals 10,000,000

Fixed I typed to fast


----------



## Gahars (Feb 20, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> I am being serious. I mean I can solve 2000x5000 without a calculator. Want proff it equals 10,000.


 
Basic multiplication isn't exactly proof... especially when we can't verify you did it in your head. So...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> I am being serious. I mean I can solve 2000x5000 without a calculator. Want proff it equals 10,000.


This guy... 

...not sure of trolling...


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok if you talk to me in real life. I could prove you all wrong. So stop bugging me. You know what I say to all this? BITCH PLEASE!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 20, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Ok if you talk to me in real life. I could prove you all wrong. So stop bugging me. You know what I say to all this? BITCH PLEASE!


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 20, 2013)

BITCH PLEASE

Play some ****ing Slender Man.  Ya douch bag!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ps4-presentation.343269/#post-4559741

I know it's too long... _but it's so butiful I cry everytiem... ;O;_


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ps4-presentation.343269/#post-4559741
> 
> I know it's too long... _but it's so butiful I cry everytiem... ;O;_


Oh god I read that and wanted to put my eyeballs in a microwave.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow I just read that post. Now I think my heads gonna blow up!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2013)

"What the hell is this, a stupidity convention? Christ. You're all morons."
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-offi...-submission-thread.343163/page-4#post-4559815


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh boy.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> "What the hell is this, a stupidity convention? Christ. You're all morons."
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-offi...-submission-thread.343163/page-4#post-4559815


Is it bad that i followed the link three times because I thought something was wrong?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Is that a hit list?


 
Perhaps.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 20, 2013)

YOU SUCK!!!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 21, 2013)

Go ahead and just post most of what I say.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2013)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Go ahead and just post most of what I say.


I think the term "Shit" has a different meaning in this context...


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2013)

Castiel said:


> I think the term "Shit" has a different meaning in this context...


Shit:
1. Stuff Guildo and the boys find funny, usually stuff that makes no sense, or stuff that is reasonably plausible to everyone except them.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Shit:
> 1. Stuff Guildo and the boys find funny, usually stuff that makes no sense, or stuff that is reasonably plausible to everyone except them.


 
See the quote above for an example.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Shit:
> 1. Stuff Guildo and the boys find funny, usually stuff that makes no sense, or stuff that is reasonably plausible to everyone except them.


Agreed. Some of the stuff I've seen on Shit GBA Temp Says has been the most unfunny... well, shit ever, and boiled down to nothing more than "lol, guild disagrees with this, so it's hilarious and ridiculous!"

Just saying.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Agreed. Some of the stuff I've seen on Shit GBA Temp Says has been the most unfunny... well, shit ever, and boiled down to nothing more than "lol, guild disagrees with this, so it's hilarious and ridiculous!"
> 
> Just saying.


Not all Shit GBATemp says has to be funny - it might just be face-palmingly stupid or odd-bizzare.


----------



## emigre (Feb 21, 2013)

Agreed. Some of the stuff I've seen on Shit GBA Temp Says has been the most unfunny... well, shit ever, and boiled down to nothing more than "lol, guild disagrees with this, so it's hilarious and ridiculous!"

Just saying.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-offi...-submission-thread.343163/page-5#post-4561532


----------



## Flame (Feb 21, 2013)

this thread is pure gold. http://gbatemp.net/threads/ps4-announced-at-playstation-meeting-2013.343314/


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Not all Shit GBATemp says has to be funny - it might just be face-palmingly stupid or odd-bizzare.


Except it's just as often as not even that. It's just "Guild and almost no one else finds this stupid!"




emigre said:


> Agreed. Some of the stuff I've seen on Shit GBA Temp Says has been the most unfunny... well, shit ever, and boiled down to nothing more than "lol, guild disagrees with this, so it's hilarious and ridiculous!"
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> ...


I totally didn't see that coming.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I totally didn't see that coming.


 
lul, neither did ur mom

master trole 2013


----------



## broitsak (Feb 21, 2013)

"Yeah sorry I can't take anyone seriously whose like 15 and has some bad anime as their avatar."

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-offi...-submission-thread.343163/page-2#post-4559561 

Shit GBATemp says.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> "Yeah sorry I can't take anyone seriously whose like 15 and has some bad anime as their avatar."
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-offi...-submission-thread.343163/page-2#post-4559561
> 
> Shit GBATemp says.


 
master trole 2k13


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2013)

"master trole 2k13"
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-offi...-submission-thread.343163/page-5#post-4561888


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> "master trole 2k13"
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-offi...-submission-thread.343163/page-5#post-4561888


Wow, this isn't getting old at all!


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wow, this isn't getting old at all!


Posting new jokes is too mainstream


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Posting new jokes is too mainstream


Honestly, I'm a bit shocked and disappointed you didn't use the joke AGAIN with my post.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Feb 21, 2013)

Eh... didn't really find most of those amusing, in all honesty. To each their own, I guess.
Rydian's list of quotes[/quote] is pretty funny, though. xD


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 21, 2013)

Eh, everything's getting better now.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2013)

Saved for posterity's sake.

"Let's face it, if the world turned gay I would rape so many people and have to teach my children that gay will kill humanity and no one will have babies."

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-old-republic-gets-gay.340426/page-5#post-4561921


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Saved for posterity's sake.
> 
> "Let's face it, if the world turned gay I would rape so many people and have to teach my children that gay will kill humanity and no one will have babies."
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-old-republic-gets-gay.340426/page-5#post-4561921


...........
what?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Saved for posterity's sake.
> 
> "Let's face it, if the world turned gay I would rape so many people and have to teach my children that gay will kill humanity and no one will have babies."
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-old-republic-gets-gay.340426/page-5#post-4561921


 
Yeah got that.

Like there's members I think are stupid but then there's members who are straight up fucking retards.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Eh... didn't really find most of those amusing, in all honesty. To each their own, I guess.
> Rydian's list of quotes is pretty funny, though. xD


 
To be fair, there's a significant difference between the two lists. To put it simply, Rydian tries to collect the best of the best - the exchanges and moments that make you chuckle. Guild tries to collect the worst of the worst - the stuff that makes you turn your head, raise your eyebrow, and ask, "Wait, what?" Each have their own separate appeal; different strokes, different folks, and all that.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Feb 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> To be fair, there's a significant difference between the two lists. To put it simply, Rydian tries to collect the best of the best - the exchanges and moments that make you chuckle. Guild tires to collect the worst of the worst - the stuff that makes you turn your head, raise your eyebrow, and ask, "Wait, what?" Each have their own separate appeal; different strokes, different folks, and all that.


Ah, well laughing at other people being dumb isn't really my thing, so that'd explain why I don't find them funny. :/
Thanks for explaining that, though.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Ah, well laughing at other people being dumb isn't really my thing, so that'd explain why I don't find them funny. :/
> Thanks for explaining that, though.


 
Of course. If you're interested, I'll be offering my Theory of GBAtemp course next semester. Enroll now!

In the meantime, saving this...

"you don't know Australia *I DO believe what you want I'll be right in the end."*

http://gbatemp.net/threads/wind-waker-hd.341728/page-18#post-4561975

Now we play the waiting game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2013)

leic7 said:


> ah, ok, *I do make a distinction for gender* against a backdrop of the severe under-representation of one gender and over-representation of another gender at this event. *If a woman is qualified for the role, and all other equally qualified candidates are men, I would choose the woman to do the presentation.* Is that what you have an issue with?


http://gbatemp.net/threads/ps4-announced-at-playstation-meeting-2013.343314/page-24#post-4564720

Tags: [leic7 the non-sexist][Sexism is only bad when it works againts women - men can be freely discriminated on the basis of their gender][Upside-down logic][Gender Segregation is good]


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2013)

"Anyhow, it's too early, I guess if you have read what I said and you are now telling me that in other words, a country should be ready to give up it's sovereignty and freedom in order to conform to what the rest of the world is doing and everything else in relation to that one world government New World Order business, well then to that I say, Good luck with that! "

http://gbatemp.net/threads/north-ko...scrolls-soundtrack.343264/page-3#post-4565728


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If you think isolationism is a valid strategy, you might want to try reading a history book or two.




ALL I WANT IS EASY ACTION! ;O;


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ps4-not-backward-compatible-with-ps3.343413/page-17#post-4566940 



rocktoto said:


> Well I hope you guys have fun on it me myself I'm done buying consoles unless its some truly ground breaking but I don't think that will happen 4 a while happy gaming . Ps I'm off 2 the basketball court


 

The thread wouldn't be the same without that post.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 26, 2013)

Veho said:


> The thread wouldn't be the same without that post.


 
You know, i never thought of it like that before.

I... I need to think for a little bit.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 26, 2013)

"he's right, current gen gaming is going to the shits, gaming is now about corporal greed and fucking over the end consumer till they have no rights left, how much more will gamers take of this ass pounding from the corporal fat cats higher up?"

http://gbatemp.net/threads/cliffy-b-games-industry-in-state-of-turmoil.343689/#post-4566989

Sticking it (up the butt) to the man.


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2013)

I was just about to post that   


Occupy PSN.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "he's right, current gen gaming is going to the shits, gaming is now about corporal greed and fucking over the end consumer till they have no rights left, how much more will gamers take of this ass pounding from the corporal fat cats higher up?"
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/cliffy-b-games-industry-in-state-of-turmoil.343689/#post-4566989
> 
> Sticking it (up the butt) to the man.


 
tl;dr crying about gaming being a business.

Perfect material. jalaneme could get a Twitter all her own.


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2013)

Peps said:


> I swear, you people are idiots who can't read.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

To be fair, most Tempers are. They're like Winnie the Pooh, first reply, then read the thread.


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey, I can read.  
I just choose not to.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> 64 > PS1 for classics.
> DS > PS2 sales and ps2 only got heaps of sales because they broke so damn much.
> Nintendo exclusives > PS3 exclusives
> 
> ...


 
The worst part is _"Not sure if serious or joke"_, these things are hard to tell on the Temp...


----------



## Sop (Mar 2, 2013)

fukn noobs this thread is stuopid and yu should fel asahamed of urself

unban susage hed aor i wil dos atk u


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The worst part is _"Not sure if serious or joke"_, these things are hard to tell on the Temp...


Hey look, i'm in this thread now


----------



## Gahars (Mar 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The worst part is _"Not sure if serious or joke"_, these things are hard to tell on the Temp...


 
[Fifty Shades of FireGrey]


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> Hey look, i'm in this thread now


Truly you have managed to post a statement which is simply Golden... in fact, anything it touches turns into Gold... Congratulations, your efforts are rewarded with a place among all the Aces of the Temp.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Truly you have managed to post a statement which is simply Golden... in fact, anything it touches turns into Gold... Congratulations, your efforts are rewarded with a place among all the Aces of the Temp.


 
His post was probably the worst video game preference related post in a long time. I mean it doesn't fall into the categories of "furious hatred" (see: "Sony is worse than the mafia" or 90% of jalaneme posts) but it falls into the "wildly inaccurate and incredibly biased" part.

Like whether N64 games are better than PSX games is a preference but to say Nintendo has always dominated when they lost pretty hard in the PSX and PS2 generation and to only enforce your "Nintendomination" claim by using the DS vs. the PS2 (which is basically apples vs. oranges) and saying "Well the N64 had classics so ignore the 1/3 the sales part" is just pretty stupid.

I've also found as soulx improves as a member the real diehard Nintendo fanboys just get worse.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I've also found as soulx improves as a member the real diehard Nintendo fanboys just get worse.


They're lost without someone they can blindly agree with.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2013)

InuYasha said:


> There should be a law where you're not allowed to make ports for a new system for at least a year maybe 2 years...


 
Nothing to add here.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nothing to add here.


 
I ninja'd and put it on the feed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Not sure if it qualifies since it's from the shoutbox:

Why Sony removed PS2 BC in the PS3:


> Yepi69: Basically I said Sony dropped the PS2 compatibility with no reason whatsoever, Nintendo did the same but after some years, hell i bought my wii in 2011 and they dropped it on 2012.





> Yepi64: Sigh, they are rich as fuck, not to mention when the PS3 came out people bought it and didnt complain, nowadays it is cheap and most people dont buy it.





> Yepi69: Not to mention most (not all) of PS3 owners are CoD fan boys.


 
Troleing 2013 Master Race? Nope, genuine tech-illiterate.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Not sure if it qualifies since it's from the shoutbox:
> 
> Why Sony removed PS2 BC in the PS3:
> 
> ...


 
Quality stuff but mind getting the post links?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Quality stuff but mind getting the post links?


I can't, it was the shoutbox... 

I suppose it's not qualified then... Shame that you missed it, the box no longer has an Archive AFAIK.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2013)

"Opportunities are always present to cheat and have more than one woman on the go at once, but I find the entire concept distasteful."

http://gbatemp.net/threads/polyamory-polygamy.341262/page-6#post-4571928


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "Opportunities are always present to cheat and have more than one woman on the go at once, but I find the entire concept distasteful."
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/polyamory-polygamy.341262/page-6#post-4571928


What's so worthy about that?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> What's so worthy about that?


 
Poster + Quote = "Yeah, okay, sure."


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey! Y'all best back off Blaze, or he will ride in on the 15 Liger's he trained after saving his best friend from the depths of a volcano, and kick your ass like he did those rapists that almost killed him 3 times!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I can't, it was the shoutbox...
> 
> I suppose it's not qualified then... Shame that you missed it, the box no longer has an Archive AFAIK.


 
Oh, I should probably mention something about this.

If you have a quality submission but it can't be hyperlinked (such as a status update or shoutbox), screencap it with a tool like puush and send me the image URL. Puush is probably the best since it also gives a short URL.

Yeah Yepi in that thread is one of the most hilariously inaccurate posters of the month. Like when I think of the GBAtemp fanboy flagship people, it's not really that. KingVamp is a pretty nice guy, heartgold... eh, he has his moments good and bad. I don't consider soulx really a fanboy guy anymore, he's pretty alright. But Yepi just cut the anchor and set full sail ahead into the Bermuda Crazangle.



Gahars said:


> Poster + Quote = "Yeah, okay, sure."


 
You slam mad pussy in those 1930's speakeasies.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh, I should probably mention something about this.
> 
> If you have a quality submission but it can't be hyperlinked (such as a status update or shoutbox), screencap it with a tool like puush and send me the image URL. Puush is probably the best since it also gives a short URL.
> 
> Yeah Yepi in that thread is one of the most hilariously inaccurate posters of the month. Like when I think of the GBAtemp fanboy flagship people, it's not really that. KingVamp is a pretty nice guy, heartgold... eh, he has his moments good and bad. I don't consider soulx really a fanboy guy anymore, he's pretty alright. But Yepi just cut the anchor and set full sail ahead into the Bermuda Crazangle.


Are you trying to tell us that heartgold... doesn't really have a heart of gold? (inb4 gahars)


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh, I should probably mention something about this.
> 
> If you have a quality submission but it can't be hyperlinked (such as a status update or shoutbox), screencap it with a tool like puush and send me the image URL. Puush is probably the best since it also gives a short URL.
> 
> Yeah Yepi in that thread is one of the most hilariously inaccurate posters of the month. Like when I think of the GBAtemp fanboy flagship people, it's not really that. KingVamp is a pretty nice guy, heartgold... eh, he has his moments good and bad. I don't consider soulx really a fanboy guy anymore, he's pretty alright. But Yepi just cut the anchor and set full sail ahead into the Bermuda Crazangle.


I really should've screencap'ed it but I just couldn't be bothered - I was feverently describing all the levels of _"wrong"_ he sailed onto at the time which only amounted to winding him up more, which in turn amounted to more hilarity.

If the mods have access to a Shoutbox Archive, you'll have the links there. If not, I suppose it's forever gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> _*Me being Me*_


For full context:


Spoiler










 
I still stand by what I said, my method clearly works.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 4, 2013)

It's a fucking Gold Rush.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 4, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> It's a fucking Gold Rush.


 
*Now* it's interesting.


----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2013)

On the definition of "casual" games: 



wrettcaughn said:


> casual game is casual (or whatever the hipster-nerds are saying these days...)


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 6, 2013)

Veho said:


> On the definition of "casual" games:


omfgmynameisinprint


Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2013)

_"we all know the real cure, we can destroy the virus, we just don't like the idea of casualties. sorry to be real, but its real. either isolate and let die or kill em off."_

http://gbatemp.net/threads/child-cured-of-an-hiv-infection.343997/page-2#post-4574939

[Ph.D][Educated Opinion][Adolf Junior][Clense the Nation!][Ultimate Cure for Any Problem][It's Easy to Avoid HIV!]


----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> omfgmynameisinprint


Indeed. Keep up the good work. 



Foxi4 said:


> [Ph.D][Educated Opinion][Adolf Junior][Clense the Nation!][Ultimate Cure for Any Problem][It's Easy to Avoid HIV!]


Works wonders with the common cold. And the flu. And I hear there's an obesity epidemic going around...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2013)

Veho said:


> Works wonders with the common cold. And the flu. And I hear there's an obesity epidemic going around...


Killing people affected by a given problem to solve said problem has been a solution for centuries, it's not like he invented it. 

So I heard the world is overpopulated, right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 6, 2013)

"Hey guys, we need to cure a disease that's killing a lot of people. How do we do that?"

"Kill a lot of people."

"Perfect!"


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> [Ph.D][Educated Opinion][Adolf Junior][Clense the Nation!][Ultimate Cure for Any Problem][It's Easy to Avoid HIV!]


 
I would have gone with [Adolf Don't-Know-Shitler] myself, but bravo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I would have gone with [Adolf Don't-Know-Shitler] myself, but bravo.


Equally good tag, I tip my imaginary hat to you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2013)

The Temp is on a roll today.

_"The Jews are the ones that started the whole mess to begin with. (...) the myth about death camps have been debunked, and teh giant easy bake ovens were use to get rid of the disease ridden bodies. The Jews that were there died from typhus."_

http://gbatemp.net/threads/israels-...tinians-only-buses.343899/page-3#post-4575496

[Critically-Misinformed][Insane-O][I live hundreds of miles away, I know better][Holocaust was a lie perpetrated by the Jews][#ShitGBATempSays Post of the Year 2013]

I realize it's a bit too long - slice it anyway you want.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a _"gift"_ that keeps on giving:


Foxhounder said:


> Anyway, this site _(JewWatch)_ has plenty of sources to get started with. There are countless others as well.
> 
> But know you people, you'll go off to say its some "wh1Te nnAtiolnaist" site or what have you.


 


Foxhounder said:


> So what's your point? JewWatch sounds like a fitting name if you ask me, not many sites out there are exposing the Jewish criminal enterprise with such commendable sources. JewWatch sounds perfect.


 


Foxhounder said:


> Stop speaking as if the only holocaust in the world was Jewish. It's insulting to the countless of other people who died to other holocausts that neglect to be mentioned.


 
...if you have a very broad definition of the word _"gift"_.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

And.... locked.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 7, 2013)

FOXI STOP I KEEP FACE-FLOORING AND I'M BLEEDING AND OH GOD IT WON'T STOP


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> FOXI STOP I KEEP FACE-FLOORING AND I'M BLEEDING AND OH GOD IT WON'T STOP


I just wanted to hear more of his thrilling and not at all inaccurate opinions.

Thumbs-up for p1ng's reply though.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

And... banned.

So, who wants to give the eulogy?


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> And... banned.
> 
> So, who wants to give the eulogy?


I got this. Expect a thread in the next few mins


----------



## Flame (Mar 7, 2013)

> Pun Pun Pun Pun Pun Pun
> 
> wacka wacka


 

-Gahars


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

Flame said:


> "Pun Pun Pun Pun Pun Pun
> 
> Waka Waka!"
> 
> -Gahars


 
Adjusted for accuracy.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 7, 2013)

Flame said:


> -Gahars


OMG, it all makes sense now!

Gahars is Fozzy Bear! :eek:


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)

On the subject of Torment: Tides of Numenera...

"it better have good graphics."

http://gbatemp.net/threads/torment-...t-pops-up-on-kickstarter.344166/#post-4576352


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> On the subject of Torment: Tides of Numenera...
> 
> "it better have good graphics."
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/torment-...t-pops-up-on-kickstarter.344166/#post-4576352


Well, yeah. Sorry Gahars, we're in the 21st century, if a game has bad graphics and is lazily-designed, it's not going to be fun in comparison to other productions. It's not unreasonable to expect acceptable graphics.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, yeah. Sorry Gahars, we're in the 21st century, if a game has bad graphics and is lazily-designed, it's not going to be fun in comparison to other productions. It's not unreasonable to expect acceptable graphics.


 
"Good looking" and "good graphics" are not one in the same.

A game can still look great despite weak graphics - see Bastion.  That's dependent on a great aesthetic direction, not necessarily graphical prowess. Expecting that is entirely reasonable.

Expecting "great graphics" from a crowd-sourced game developed by a relatively small development team? That's funny.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "Good looking" and "good graphics" are not one in the same.
> 
> A game can still look great despite weak graphics - see Bastion. That's dependent on a great aesthetic direction, not necessarily graphical prowess. Expecting that is entirely reasonable.
> 
> Expecting "great graphics" from a crowd-sourced game developed by a relatively small development team? That's funny.


That's not entirely true, at least not for me. I equate _"Graphics"_ to _"Visuals"_ and from that perspective a _"great aesthetic direction"_ means good graphics. I see a difference between super-duper-max-polygon prowess and good graphics - a game can be extremely demanding when it comes to the GPU and still look like crap because the art is just poor.

That said, I've seen freaking _"Homebrew"_ that has zero monetary support behind it that looks acceptable and on-par with normal releases, so I'm not sure what your point is.  There's a lot of free-to-use graphics engines out there or you can even snatch a good deal on Source or Unreal these days. Worst-case scenario there's always Unity. There's a lot of options.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's not entirely true, at least not for me. I equate _"Graphics"_ to _"Visuals"_ and from that perspective a _"great aesthetic direction"_ means good graphics. I see a difference between super-duper-max-polygon prowess and good graphics - a game can be extremely demanding when it comes to the GPU and still look like crap because the art is just poor.


 
And there's the dividing line. There is a difference between aesthetics (a game's style, essentially) and graphics (the more technical aspects - lighting, shading, etc.) - or at least, that's just how I'd define it. Graphics certainly help bring the aesthetics to life, but the aesthetics are the "soul" of the visuals, so to speak - without them, the end result is hollow and uninteresting.

So in that sense, there would be a huge difference between saying "It better have good visuals" (which, yeah, any game should) and "It better have good graphics" (which depends on budget, development time, etc.). Expecting "good" graphics from a AAA release is reasonable; expecting the same from an independent team working with minimal resources is unreasonable.



Foxi4 said:


> That said, I've seen freaking _"Homebrew"_ that has zero monetary support behind it that looks acceptable and on-par with normal releases, so I'm not sure what your point is.  There's a lot of free-to-use graphics engines out there or you can even snatch a good deal on Source or Unreal these days. Worst-case scenario there's always Unity. There's a lot of options.


 
Define "normal releases" here. Are we talking about replicating graphical fidelity of the Far Cries, Cryses, Assassin's Creeds, Battlefields, etc. of the gaming world? Because then I'm going to have to call your bluff.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Define "normal releases" here. Are we talking about replicating graphical fidelity of the Far Cries, Cryses, Assassin's Creeds, Battlefields, etc. of the gaming world? Because then I'm going to have to call your bluff.




http://reset-game.net/

Dat Indie.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ://reset-game.net/
> 
> Dat Indie.


 
Dat cherry picking.

Forgive me for being a bit skeptical until this game is released - or, at least, we have some legitimate gameplay footage.

And just for a frame of reference, this is what we're getting with Wasteland 2 (so I'd say it's likely that Torment will be somewhat along this level).



Considering this is still Pre-Alpha, it should still look quite fine when all is said and done. It's not like they're turning in crap and trying to excuse it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Dat cherry picking.
> 
> Forgive me for being a bit skeptical until this game is released - or, at least, we have some legitimate gameplay footage.
> 
> ...


Oh, that's entirely acceptible, I like Isometric view - lookin' good too. I didn't know they released gameplay footage already.

The green glow on selected enemies reminds me of Fallout a whole lot - no wonder since inExile developers are Fallout developers _in exile (see what I did there? )._

I like it.

As for the cherry-picking, remember Penumbra? That used to be a school project before Frictional became a full-blown game developer. Engine-wise not a whole lot was added to the tech demo they used to pass their final exams, the physics engine was revolutionary at the time and it counts as homebrew in my book since it was released for free.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> As for the cherry-picking, remember Penumbra? That used to be a school project before Frictional became a full-blown game developer. Engine-wise not a whole lot was added to the tech demo they used to pass their final exams, the physics engine was revolutionary at the time and it counts as homebrew in my book since it was released for free.


 
We're still talking about rare exceptions here, and from what I'm reading, it took 6 years of development for the HPL Engine to be completed and released. What they managed to pull off was still a great accomplishment, don't get me wrong, but that's still 6 years of refinement and tweaking - time of that sort is a luxury that many just don't have.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> We're still talking about rare exceptions here, and from what I'm reading, it took 6 years of development for the HPL Engine to be completed and released. What they managed to pull off was still a great accomplishment, don't get me wrong, but that's still 6 years of refinement and tweaking - time of that sort is a luxury that many just don't have.


In other words, there are refined Indie projects and non-refined Indie projects.

Got it. 

//trole2013


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In other words, there are refined Indie projects and non-refined Indie projects.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> //trole2013


 






(Not to mention the issue of allocation of resources, but...)


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Oh, you!
> 
> (Not to mention the issue of allocation of resources, but...)


I would also like to mention that at the time of writing Penumbra, so-called "Frictional Entertainment" were a bunch of school kids. It's a tad unfair to compare ex-Black Isle seasoned developers to freshmen...

But I digress!


----------



## xist (Mar 10, 2013)

How can this have been ignored? It's yet another example of making up imaginary facts to justify your bias...

On EA's SimCity token gesture -


the_randomizer said:


> Heard the free game isn't that great...just sayin'.


 
What EA actually said -


> And to get us back in your good graces, we’re going to offer you a free PC download game *from the EA portfolio*.


 

And how did the guilty party respond? He didn't. Probably killed off by Sony....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 10, 2013)

xist said:


> How can this have been ignored? It's yet another example of making up imaginary facts to justify your bias...
> 
> On EA's SimCity token gesture -
> 
> ...


 
I like it but it doesn't work well without the context of the EA statement.

However that thread is a gold mine of material. Some great quotes from it:

https://twitter.com/ShitGBAtempSays/status/310485480074534912

https://twitter.com/ShitGBAtempSays/status/310487806550081536

https://twitter.com/ShitGBAtempSays/status/310379196713140225

Usually these threads become fantastic when jalaneme and DSGamer64 come in and start throwing a hissyfit because EA is a business and isn't Robin Hood.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 10, 2013)

xist said:


> How can this have been ignored? It's yet another example of making up imaginary facts to justify your bias...
> 
> On EA's SimCity token gesture -
> 
> ...


the_randomizer could certainly get a twitter all to himself. Heck, might be less trouble to just link to his post feed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> so let me get this straight, they want to charge us £50 for half a game (the rest is disc locked content) we can't sell the disc either because the ps4 locks out used games and ties the disc to our console, (sony say it's up to publishers but you know they are all going to do it because of greed) all i can tell sony is to stick it where the sun don't shine, that is all.


It has begun.

Dis gon b good.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/flipnote-memo-im-tired-of-waiting.343710/page-3#post-4581386


maniax300 said:


> That's bullshit!I can make better animations on Flash and put them on YouTube 100% free,but I have to pay to put this stuff online?FUCK LOGIC!!!


http://gbatemp.net/threads/flipnote-memo-im-tired-of-waiting.343710/page-3#post-4581508


maniax300 said:


> Whoops,I forgot I got Flash pirated.Nevermind...


----------



## RedCoreZero (Mar 14, 2013)

I can submit my own shit?Fucking awesome!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 14, 2013)

The whole "Oh wait I forgot that's a pirated copy" comes up more than you'd think here, especially with No$GBA.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2013)

"Being angry is a sign of having sex and doing drugs."

-My mom

No, she's not on GBAtemp, but I needed an excuse to post that anyway.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> "Being angry is a sign of having sex and doing drugs."
> 
> -My mom


 
"What about ecstasy? Checkmate, mom."


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "What about ecstasy? Checkmate, mom."


My friend's response: "Anger is more of a sign of blueballs and, hence, NOT having sex."


----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> My friend's response: "Anger is more of a sign of blueballs and, hence, NOT having sex."


 
Or symptoms from withdrawal, which comes from lack of drugs.

Parents just don't understand.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 14, 2013)

"The first Mass Effect does play like a soggy sandwich but it's still a fantastic game."

http://gbatemp.net/threads/mass-effect-1-is-shit.344504/#post-4581639


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> "The first Mass Effect does play like a soggy sandwich but it's still a fantastic game."
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/mass-effect-1-is-shit.344504/#post-4581639


Ouch! XD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 15, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> "The first Mass Effect does play like a soggy sandwich but it's still a fantastic game."
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/mass-effect-1-is-shit.344504/#post-4581639


 
Dunno how that's shit when it's factually correct.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 15, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Dunno how that's shit when it's factually correct.


Yeah, I just put that because it was memorable ... but I think I understand the point of the twitter page a bit better now


----------



## Gahars (Mar 18, 2013)

[What's your favorite game quote?]

"It was when Dante said "Fuck you!". I don't think there was a video game character that ever said that in any video game. At least not to my knowledge. It was funny when I first saw it on YouTube somewhere."

http://gbatemp.net/threads/your-favorite-game-quotes.343855/page-4#post-4586158


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> (...) *mass effect 3 was garbage.*


 
#No_Taste

I mean, I don't even _play_ Mass Effect often, I haven't finished a single game in the series yet but _I have played 3_ and it was _great_, _especially_ the Multiplayer.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> #No_Taste
> 
> I mean, I don't even _play_ Mass Effect often, I haven't finished a single game in the series yet but _I have played 3_ and it was _great_, _especially_ the Multiplayer.


I heard it was so bad they had to change the ending ;o;


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I heard it was so bad they had to change the ending ;o;


They had to change the ending because dickwads the fans weren't happy with the resolution of the story. The fact that they changed it just because people didn't enjoy it only shows how the developers and scriptwriters are dedicated to the series - it's a first in video game history actually. They wanted to appease the dickwads fans so much that they went out of their way to alter the final product to their liking - if that's not dedication then I don't know what is.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> #No_Taste
> 
> I mean, I don't even _play_ Mass Effect often, I haven't finished a single game in the series yet but _I have played 3_ and it was _great_, _especially_ the Multiplayer.


 
But forming my own opinion is boring. The bandwagon is so much more fun!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> But forming my own opinion is boring. The bandwagon is so much more fun!


Of course!

...the fact that I could bet you a zillion bucks that he either didn't play the game at all or dismissed it after 5 minutes is irrelevant. 

I've been through this before with people criticizing CoD - Blops: Declassified already. I hear a lot of people chanting how the game is shit and yet when I log on PSN and check their Trophy Lists, I don't see CoD - Blops: Declassified among the games they own. How odd.

Now, to be fair, Declassified is by no means a stellar game, but if I get criticized for dismissing Xenoblade Yawnicles after playing it for several hours straight, what can we say about people who dismiss games without even playing them?


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Of course!
> 
> ...the fact that I could bet you a zillion bucks that he either didn't play the game at all or dismissed it after 5 minutes is irrelevant.
> 
> ...


It looks shit so they wont waste their moneh? ;o;


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> It looks shit so they wont waste their moneh? ;o;


It looks perfectly fine in comparison to our usual serving of portable CoD on the DS. 

_N-Space! ;O;_


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It looks perfectly fine in comparison to our usual serving of portable CoD on the DS.
> 
> _N-Space! ;O;_


Cod.....on the DS?
Fuck the console version is bad enough! 
*erases memory*
Let the thought of such crap be gone from the sanctuary of my mind


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Cod.....on the DS?
> Fuck the console version is bad enough!
> *erases memory*
> Let the thought of such crap be gone from the sanctuary of my mind


At least CoD has a story. Fair play, it's, like, 1 hour of a story but _it's there_.

_Unlike some other game... ;O;_


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> At least CoD has a story. Fair play, it's, like, 1 hour of a story but _it's there_.
> 
> _Unlike some other game... ;O;_


Much longer than an hour. Much much longer ;o;
Hopefully X & Y will have an even better one.
btw... buying monster hunter 3 ultimate on friday. Must buy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Much longer than an hour. Much much longer ;o;
> Hopefully X & Y will have an even better one.
> btw... buying monster hunter 3 ultimate on friday. *Must buy.*


Yeah, it was.

...back in 2009-2010 when the game was released for the Wii. At the end of the day, all you're getting are some new monsters to hunt.

_Portendo3DS, PortendoWiiU, Remakeo3DS, RemakeoWiiU - so many (old) gaems! ;O;_

And by the way - obsessive-compulsive collecting of Pokemon interlinked with mass amounts of padding doesn't constitute a _"story"_. The word _"plot"_ entails that _"something happens"_.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, it was.
> 
> ...back in 2009-2010 when the game was released for the Wii. At the end of the day, all you're getting are some new monsters to hunt.
> 
> _Portendo3DS, PortendoWiiU, Remakeo3DS, RemakeoWiiU - so many (old) gaems! ;O;_


The wii version was broken, the underwater levels were heavily unbalanced. You were sluggish, un-maneuverable and did significantly less damage, while big things were raping you, moving too fast and too agile, and they simply swan to other areas to heal when you got them low ._.
Hopefully they've fixed this, and heck more monsters more fun.
Its not just a port, its an upgrade, thats why it has "ultimate" in the name foxeh

#PrefixMakesTheDifference #StillBeterThanTheVita


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> The wii version was broken, the underwater levels were heavily unbalanced. You were sluggish, un-maneuverable and did significantly less damage, while big things were raping you, moving too fast and too agile, and they simply swan to other areas to heal when you got them low


So... _#NoSkill_ on your side? 



> Hopefully they've fixed this, and heck more monsters more fun.
> Its not just a port, its an upgrade, thats why it has "ultimate" in the name foxeh


It's not a first in the Monster Hunter series - Monster Hunter Freedom Unite is just Monster Hunter Freedom 2 with additional content.  ...and just to be clear, I quite enjoy Monster Hunter so it's all nice and dandy that you're getting it on Nintendo systems.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So... _#NoSkill_ on your side?
> 
> It's not a first in the Monster Hunter series - Monster Hunter Freedom Unite is just Monster Hunter Freedom 2 with additional content.


I gots so much skills, it kills. ;o;

And meh, I know. Don care, they still get my moneh.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 19, 2013)

There should be another host for this, as Guild doesn't post too often.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 19, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> There should be another host for this, as Guild doesn't post too often.


That's the whole point - Guild can't read every single thread so _we_ post submissions here.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 19, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> There should be another host for this, as Guild doesn't post too often.


I always thought Guild was pretty much the most active staff member of gbatemp.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's the whole point - Guild can't read every single thread so _we_ post submissions here.





Black-Ice said:


> I always thought Guild was pretty much the most active staff member of gbatemp.


No, I meant him not posting often in the ShitGBATempSays Twitter account.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> No, I meant him not posting often in the ShitGBATempSays Twitter account.


 
I post frequently enough. Over 100 Tweets since its inception.

Mind you there's not always frequent stupidity quality content surprisingly, I only go with the flow.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> [What's your favorite game quote?]
> 
> "It was when Dante said "Fuck you!". I don't think there was a video game character that ever said that in any video game. At least not to my knowledge. It was funny when I first saw it on YouTube somewhere."
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/your-favorite-game-quotes.343855/page-4#post-4586158


 
That felt like sarcasm but it wasn't blatant enough for me to mark it as such.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That felt like sarcasm but it wasn't blatant enough for me to mark it as such.


 
Considering who posted it, I can't quite give it the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 25, 2013)

Let's bump this shit.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/long-rpg...n-dragonball-anime.343313/page-3#post-4593082

JRPGS are like soooo deep


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 25, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Let's bump this shit.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/long-rpg...n-dragonball-anime.343313/page-3#post-4593082
> 
> JRPGS are like soooo deep


 

WE HAVE A WINNER.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 25, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Let's bump this shit.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/long-rpg...n-dragonball-anime.343313/page-3#post-4593082
> 
> JRPGS are like soooo deep


Welp. It was over as soon as he started talking.

I should write a guide for tempers.
Called: Things that will get you laughed at,


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Welp. It was over as soon as he started talking.


Y'see, here's the thing... if you only eat apples, you're going to look silly criticizing pears and in this case pears came first. Role-Playing Games are an invention of the west - each and every RPG made here _(and I really mean every single - if there are exceptions, they're rare)_ has rich lore surrounding it, often spreading across numerous mediums such as books, card games, movies and whatnot.

There's Baldur's Gate books, there's a Fallout Pen-and-Paper game, there are numerous Dungeons and Dragons movies - better and worse... JRPG's don't tend to have that, not for the smaller series. Of course there are behemoths like Final Fantasy but Final Fantasy isn't very uniform - each "number" in the series represents a pretty much entirely different universe only loosely connected with the other.

I suppose that what I'm trying to say here is that Role-Playing in general, as a concept, goes beyond the cRPG game you're playing - Role Playing is all about _being_ the jolly bard, the insane barbarian or perhaps the mad magician... JRPG much less so. You can be Cloud or Shulk or Squall or whatever other pupular JRPG character but at the end of the day it's you trying to be someone else rather than you creating a whole new persona with whom you identify and enter a world of adventure which is what RPG's are all about.

There are huge differences in the base construction of a JRPG and an RPG which, for the untrained eye, may seem as if the stories in western productions are _"less complex"_ than in their Japanese equivalents but that's not true. A big part of western-style storytelling is that you are an integral part of the story - you shape it, bend it and twist it with your character causing various outcomes leading to different conclusions. In older RPG's like Ultima where the story was relatively linear, it was unveiled gradually _if you felt like exploring long enough to get to it_ - if you wanted to know the lore, you had to put some effort into the game.

Let's take a grandpa of RPG's on the platter and talk Fallout 2 because I think this game shows the phenomenon better than any other. So you have this main storyline, you have reputation points in various areas, you have karma, you have perks, you have traits, you have all those statistics which actively change the world around you, the way NPC's interact with you, even the way your character speaks. I do declare, trying the game out with a character which had the lowest possible Intelligence level and thus was unable to speak properly was quite hillarious _but not game-breaking - the designers gave you an option to get it so low and prepared a whole adventure for your post-nuclear caveman, an adventure with branching paths_. That's not the point though - the point was the story... so... once you finish it, you can just keep on playing. Hell, you can access some of the content _only_ post-game. You can still explore, finish quests, collect items... the main quest may have finished but you're _still_ role-playing, still in the wasteland - the story hasn't finished because you're writing it for as long as you feel comfortable and it takes ages to see _"everything"_ in this game since some events are directed entirely by chance and a lucky throw of the dice.

Damn, this was a long post... and all just to say that western RPG's do have great stories, they're just different than Japanese ones and not always on a platter ready for consumption.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Welp. It was over as soon as he started talking.
> 
> I should write a guide for tempers.
> Called: Things that will get you laughed at,


Should also write a guide called "how to avoid being put on Shit GBATemp says."

The first rule would be to avoid posting anything Guild disagrees with, no matter how small. The second would be to never praise Nintendo in any light.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Welp. It was over as soon as he started talking.
> 
> I should write a guide for tempers.
> Called: Things that will get you laughed at,


 
I'd also like to point out that the thread title is fucking retarded since DBZ and Pokemon are like apples and oranges. Completely different structured in terms of tone and structure.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 26, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/hate-ads-on-national-television.345262/page-2#post-4593920

Just fucking... everything.

Like, where do I begin? How do I begin?


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Like, where do I begin? How do I begin?


Here.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 26, 2013)

Veho said:


> Here.


 
My mind is not ready.


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, you don't have to read, just copy paste all that in a reply to that other guy. 

Alternatively, Time Cube.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 26, 2013)

Veho said:


> Alternatively, Time Cube.


VEHO
Your avatar has four sides
which shows your want of learning
about the time cube but the sad
state of being is that your mind
does not really want to be able to
learn the four intra days within the one
because the masses you have taught
to teach you to not learn of
things that are quartly divided
will be your undoing!​


----------



## Gahars (Mar 29, 2013)

While this thread is already quite the goldmine, here's a short one ready for use.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-wont-be-getting-unreal-engine-4.345429/page-2#post-4596524

Also a treasure trove.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-wont-be-getting-unreal-engine-4.345429/page-2#post-4596507


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 4, 2013)

This is getting really popular.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/north-korea-vs-u-s-a.345867/#post-4604599

2edgy4me, and I'm 3edgy5u!

This is so edgy, I'm getting cuts just from reading it!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Apr 9, 2013)

wtf is this.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Apr 11, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/microsof...s-on-always-online.345790/page-7#post-4608534


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2013)

Now I will never know  D:


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2013)

Veho said:


> Now I will never know D:


 
it's not my fault your a souless **** with no sense of humor it never ceases to amaze me just how truly pathetic you are. does it make you feel big to keep insulting and putting down people Veho it's all you do on this site so who is the troll really?! does it make you feel like a big man? you are no doubt the worst person in this site. drop fucking dead you and your pet troll and don't reply to ANY of my posts ever again or you'll regret it better put me on your ignore list now while you still have the chance.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 11, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


>


Oh goddamnit.  He's foaming at the mouth.

We're going to have to put him down now.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 11, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> it's not my fault your a souless **** with no sense of humor it never ceases to amaze me just how truly pathetic you are. does it make you feel big to keep insulting and putting down people Veho it's all you do on this site so who is the troll really?! does it make you feel like a big man? you are no doubt the worst person in this site. drop fucking dead you and your pet troll and don't reply to ANY of my posts ever again or you'll regret it better put me on your ignore list now while you still have the chance.


You've accused qute a few people of being the worst person on the site.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 11, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> You've accused qute a few people of being the worst person on the site.


 
Sad thing is, that's a mostly word-for-word quote of Blades' original post.

Good times, good times.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Sad thing is, that's a mostly word-for-word quote of Blades' original post.
> 
> Good times, good times.


Ah. I didn't see the original post.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So it was a planned attack basically.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/so-about-that-boston-explosions.346355/

For whatever reason I found that part hysterical, even though I shouldn't be laughing at a tragedy.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/so-about-that-boston-explosions.346355/
> 
> For whatever reason I found that part hysterical, even though I shouldn't be laughing at a tragedy.


 
I always imagined terrorists and murderers committed their heinous acts through Clouseau-like bumbling. The Pink Panther films are actually a character study of a budding criminal.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I always imagined terrorists and murderers committed their heinous acts through Clouseau-like bumbling. The Pink Panther films are actually a character study of a budding criminal.


_*A prosecutor asks an alledged murderer in court*_
_"You plea not guilty, is that correct?"_
_"Yes, sir."_
_"What happened to your mother in-law then?"_
_"I was going down the stairs while skinning an apple, my mother in-law was at the bottom of the stairs. I tripped, fell and stabbed her by accident."_
_"...45 times?"_
_"These were very long stairs, sir."_


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

dickfour said:


> Only bastard cowardly Muslims target civilians like that. It's time to rethink our visa policy.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/apparent-bombs-detonated-at-the-boston-marathon.346354/#post-4613035

Dis gon b gud.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 15, 2013)

I feel like it isn't even fair to use Dickfour at this point. The guy has to be doing this deliberately at this point.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I feel like it isn't even fair to use Dickfour at this point. The guy has to be doing this deliberately at this point.


Naw, he's just a dick times four, did you not notice that yet? 

He's in a category of his own.


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2013)

Dammit you guys, you know comments like that one are gonna be removed, Y U NO quote to preserve them for posterity?


----------



## emigre (Apr 16, 2013)

> Only bastard cowardly Muslims target civilians like that. It's time to rethink our visa policy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It has gaemz, but no good gaemz.
> It's like the Game.Com of this generation


#NoTaste


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> #NoTaste


 
Well, if we're submitting that, we should also go with the "XCOM looks generic" business.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Well, if we're submitting that, we should also go with the "XCOM looks generic" business.


That was a bit depressing, seeing that XCOM was one of the best games in its genre lately.


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2013)

X-COM looks like a generic X-COM clone


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2013)

Veho said:


> X-COM looks like a generic X-COM clone


 
Veho is le trickster!


----------



## emigre (Apr 16, 2013)

Who the fuck would say Xcom looks generic? If anything, it's on the most distinctive titles of recent years.


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Veho is le trickster!


Le rusemeister. 


Is it time for the SGS feed to become self-referential? 


xwatchmanx said:


> Why do I get the feeling that this thread is going to get an EXTREMELY healthy dose of features on Shit GBAtemp Says?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> Who the fuck would say Xcom looks generic? If anything, it's on the most distinctive titles of recent years.


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/xcom-shooter-goes-dark.346331/#post-4612904

http://gbatemp.net/threads/xcom-shooter-goes-dark.346331/#post-4612921


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/xcom-shooter-goes-dark.346331/#post-4612904
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/xcom-shooter-goes-dark.346331/#post-4612921



I cant say I blame him, till I got enemy unknown I figured it was one of those shitty TBS games that only rank 23 nerds play.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 17, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/earthbound-coming-to-na-eu-virtual-console-2013.346447/#post-4615003

GLORIOUS EARTHBOUND!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2013)

Generally I agree with the _shit[/I] here but there's nothing wrong with the whole Earthbound biz. Just a fan happy over the porting of a critically acclaimed game._


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2013)

soulx said:


> Generally I agree with the _shit_ here but there's nothing wrong with the whole Earthbound biz. Just a fan happy over the porting of a critically acclaimed game.


 
I was taking it more as an overreaction to obvious rusemanship, not to mention some genuine factual errors.

To be fair, this was also before I got called a bullied; it doesn't quite hold up in hindsight.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 18, 2013)

I really don't have an opposition to Earthbound, I just find that its "fans" fervently slap their cocks on the table to defend it. Like it's fine to go "Earthbound's cool I'm glad this is happening" but making erroneous claims like "Earthbound is the best RPG ever" or "It'll sell Wii U's" is pretty much a load of horse wank.

It's just that a lot of diehard Earthbound fans usually enjoy the smell of their own farts too much to realize that hey, the game's kinda just a Dragon Quest reskin with a quirky exterior and cut random battles.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 18, 2013)

Considering WHO was posting "Earthbound will sell the Wii U", I'm pretty sure he was just posting drunk.

*Again*.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 18, 2013)

soulx said:


> Generally I agree with the _shit[/I] here but there's nothing wrong with the whole Earthbound biz. Just a fan happy over the porting of a critically acclaimed game._


_
you have to remember that any kind of hype for a Nintendo game or declaration of a Nintendo game/system being great/better than a non-nintendo game/system tends to be automatically considered valid fodder for #ShitGBAtempSays.  At the very least, I've yet to see it ever happen when it wasn't a Nintendo game in question.

That said, GBAtemp does have a general Nintendo-slant, so maybe I should could #Shit some slack._


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 18, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> you have to remember that any kind of hype for a Nintendo game or declaration of a Nintendo game/system being great/better than a non-nintendo game/system tends to be automatically considered valid fodder for #ShitGBAtempSays.  At the very least, I've yet to see it ever happen when it wasn't a Nintendo game in question.
> 
> That said, GBAtemp does have a general Nintendo-slant, so maybe I should could #Shit some slack.


 
Because it's a vast overstatement made from a false belief of "Nintendo > all" or "Nintendo does no wrong" so stating "Nintendo game X is better than any other game" is a real bullshit egotistical statement.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> you have to remember that any kind of hype for a Nintendo game or declaration of a Nintendo game/system being great/better than a non-nintendo game/system tends to be automatically considered valid fodder for #ShitGBAtempSays.  At the very least, I've yet to see it ever happen when it wasn't a Nintendo game in question.
> 
> That said, GBAtemp does have a general Nintendo-slant, so maybe I should could #Shit some slack.


 
Final Fantasy gets its lumpings, and plenty of other games, too. 

There's no problem with being a fan of Nintendo games. Duh. The issue comes when you take that love for a series to an extreme (As in the section I posted, where the poster fell for an obvious ruse, overreacted, and started making claims without any actual backing - Insinuating that Americans were just too dumb to "get" Earthbound, for instance.).

You probably see blind Nintendo-gasms here more often than not because, well, as you said, this site is somewhat Nintendo-centric. It generally attracts more Nintendo fans than anything else, reasonable and extreme alike, so that skews what gets posted. If this was a Sony based site, then we'd probably spend more time sifting through quotes about how Killzone invented the FPS genre or something.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because it's a vast overstatement made from a false belief of "Nintendo > all" or "Nintendo does no wrong" so stating "Nintendo game X is better than any other game" is a real bullshit egotistical statement.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I know if I said "x game is the best ever," I would be speaking as my opinion only. I regularly say stuff like "Majora's Mask is the best Zelda," and "Kid Icarus: Uprising is the best handheld game ever," but I mean it just as my personal opinion, not objective fact. Sure, I do generally preface it with "I think," or something similar, but most people tend to not do that. I personally do it to avoid confusion and backlash.


Gahars said:


> Final Fantasy gets its lumpings, and plenty of other games, too.
> 
> There's no problem with being a fan of Nintendo games. Duh. The issue comes when you take that love for a series to an extreme (As in the section I posted, where the poster fell for an obvious ruse, overreacted, and started making claims without any actual backing - Insinuating that Americans were just too dumb to "get" Earthbound, for instance.).
> 
> You probably see blind Nintendo-gasms here more often than not because, well, as you said, this site is somewhat Nintendo-centric. It generally attracts more Nintendo fans than anything else, reasonable and extreme alike, so that skews what gets posted. If this was a Sony based site, then we'd probably spend more time sifting through quotes about how Killzone invented the FPS genre or something.


Fair enough.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 18, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I know if I said "x game is the best ever," I would be speaking as my opinion only. I regularly say stuff like "Majora's Mask is the best Zelda," and "Kid Icarus: Uprising is the best handheld game ever," but I mean it just as my personal opinion, not objective fact. Sure, I do generally preface it with "I think," or something similar, but most people tend to not do that. I personally do it to avoid confusion and backlash.


 
Oh I completely understand that but you can't expect to use that as an actual point to stand on. It's fine to say "Kid Icarus is like the greatest game I ever played" but to say "Earthbound is a great game because this game is great" is not a point to use. You can cite Metacritic scores if you want, those at least have some factual basis, but your own personal opinion is not a point. Although Metascores are easily contestable, you can say Kid Icarus is a great game because of it's (I roughly think) 86 Metascore but Modern Warfare 2 (the resident "boohoo let's hate this game" game) has a 94.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh I completely understand that but you can't expect to use that as an actual point to stand on. It's fine to say "Kid Icarus is like the greatest game I ever played" but to say "Earthbound is a great game because this game is great" is not a point to use. You can cite Metacritic scores if you want, those at least have some factual basis, but your own personal opinion is not a point. Although Metascores are easily contestable, you can say Kid Icarus is a great game because of it's (I roughly think) 86 Metascore but Modern Warfare 2 (the resident "boohoo let's hate this game" game) has a 94.


Agreed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh I completely understand that but you can't expect to use that as an actual point to stand on. It's fine to say "Kid Icarus is like the greatest game I ever played" but to say "Earthbound is a great game because this game is great" is not a point to use. You can cite Metacritic scores if you want, those at least have some factual basis, but your own personal opinion is not a point. Although Metascores are easily contestable, you can say Kid Icarus is a great game because of it's (I roughly think) 86 Metascore but Modern Warfare 2 (the resident "boohoo let's hate this game" game) has a 94.


I'd like to mention how Earthbound's life cycle looked like.

The game was uberhyped at the time and got a special bundle, Nintendo hoped that it will take the world by storm. All was set for a massive success...
...which never happened. The game sold a measily 140,000 copies in North America and about 280,000 in Japan.
The game became what people call a _"cult classic"_ - it was a _"quality big name title"_ which did not receive much recognition at the time of its release, at least not from the consumers.
Years upon years later, searching for that kind of games became a _"thing"_ - Earthbound re-surfaced due to masses of Nintenhipsters _(the popularization of emulation also had a hand in this)_ and all of a sudden the game became the best thing in the history of ever. Everyone started claiming that they've _"played the game in their youth"_ which is _highly flipping unlikely_ considering the sales figures.
Everyone became confused as to why the game never got a proper sequel in the States and why wasn't it released in Europe. _HUMMM, perhaps because it didn't sell squat?_
Just to have a point of comparison, The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past sold over _four million copies_. _Ouch, Earthbound._


----------



## Rydian (Apr 18, 2013)

I played the game in my youth.

On ZSNES.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I played the game in my youth.
> 
> On ZSNES.


I'm sure Nintendo condones that.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-is-...-and-decriptive-research.346406/#post-4616089

Engert? Saying something dumb?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-is-...-and-decriptive-research.346406/#post-4616089
> 
> Engert? Saying something dumb?


 


Engert said:


> Oh it's a woman. Even better. Make sure you tell her your thoughts when she's not *in* her period.


*IN it? As in, covered in it? Eww...  *


----------



## Engert (Apr 18, 2013)

All over her.


----------



## Engert (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Rydian (Apr 18, 2013)

I've heard that taking baths while on your period is a Bad Idea™.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 19, 2013)

PS Vita? Who knows how to do that???

Also...

"If anything, the system OWES MEEEEE!!!"


----------



## emigre (Apr 19, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> "If anything, the system OWES MEEEEE!!!"


 
Why did no one tell the OP that he's a fucking huge retard?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2013)

emigre said:


> Why did no one tell the OP that he's a fucking huge retard?


Because once he does it, he'll realize _just how much a bad idea that was_.






...I wonder why he didn't when the mod store he wants to send his unit to double-checked if he actually wants to go through with this.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 19, 2013)

emigre said:


> Why did no one tell the OP that he's a fucking huge retard?


 


Foxi4 said:


> Because once he does it, he'll realize _just how much a bad idea that was_.
> 
> ...I wonder why he didn't when the mod store he wants to send his unit to double-checked if he actually wants to go through with this.


"I think most of you guys don't own any XL models... yea.. that must be the reason why you don't see the need to remove the top screen, nor the potential value in doing so."

Aw, come on mods, you locked it just when it was getting good!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> "I think most of you guys don't own any XL models... yea.. that must be the reason why you don't see the need to remove the top screen, nor the potential value in doing so."
> 
> Aw, come on mods, you locked it just when it was getting good!


 
Wait, let me make sure I'm following here. He wanted to make the dual screen... not dual screened?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Wait, let me make sure I'm following here. He wanted to make the dual screen... not dual screened?


Yes. And he's absolutely convinced that he could still play DS and 3DS games on it. CERTAIN DS games, maybe, but I can't think of a single damn 3DS game that doesn't require the use of the top screen for something major. I hope he has fun playing OoT 3D, SM3DL, and KI:U blindfolded.

As for the speakers, which are on the top half, he says "that's a bummer, but I can still use headphones."

But he absolutely wants the wifi still working... since he apparently intends to browse the eShop blind.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Yes. And he's absolutely convinced that he could still play DS and 3DS games on it. CERTAIN DS games, maybe, but I can't think of a single damn 3DS game that doesn't require the use of the top screen for something major. I hope he has fun playing OoT 3D, SM3DL, and KI:U blindfolded.
> 
> As for the speakers, which are on the top half, he says "that's a bummer, but I can still use headphones."
> 
> But he absolutely wants the wifi still working... since he apparently intends to browse the eShop blind.


 





Now if you'll excuse me, I need to remove that damned touchscreen from my smartphone. It keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Now if you'll excuse me, I need to remove that damned touchscreen from my smartphone. It keeps getting in the way.


He just really, really, _really_ wants to have a Nintendo-brand mini-tablet computer...

I hope he likes 320x240 puny screens... Or worse, 256x192 if he mods a DS/DSi...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> He just really, really, _really_ wants to have a Nintendo-brand mini-tablet computer...
> 
> I hope he likes 320x240 puny screens... Or worse, 256x192 if he mods a DS/DSi...


maybe he'll remove the buttons as well, and add a phone feature, and it'll be a



Spoiler: wait for it...



DSiPhone!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> maybe he'll remove the buttons as well, and add a phone feature, and it'll be a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In all fairness, that'd still be better than the N-Gage.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 20, 2013)

And now for our first picture submission...

http://gbatemp.net/threads/apparent...he-boston-marathon.346354/page-4#post-4617398



Spoiler










 
Who else but Totalnoob?


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm going to assume he was on a Muslim blaming rampage again?
What a POS.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 21, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I'm going to assume he was on a Muslim blaming rampage again?
> What a POS.


 
In all fairness, he was after "the Jews" more than anything else.

Still not any better.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 21, 2013)

I fail to understand the logic of
"Don't blame the person, just blame the whole culture."
I mean... That's not even logic...


----------



## Gahars (Apr 21, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I fail to understand the logic of
> "Don't blame the person, just blame the whole culture."
> I mean... That's not even logic...


 
That's just what the Jews want you to think.

Obviously.


----------



## emigre (Apr 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> That's just what the Jews want you to think.
> 
> Obviously.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

Nintendo is taking measures to make sure they get full profit off the games they make! This is wrong and needs to be stopped!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> _*Snip!*_


Are you sure you linked to the correct post? Because I sure as hell didn't write that.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Are you sure you linked to the correct post? Because I sure as hell didn't write that.


Aw. shoot, I meant to link to the OP. Sory about that! Post edited.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Aw. shoot, I meant to link to the OP. Sory about that! Post edited.


Ahh, yes - that was quite a glorious #SGS*, in fact, I nominated it for a Golden Thread. 





*#ShitGBATempSays


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 29, 2013)

Glorious piracy, glorious justification!http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/347053/

I haven't even read most of the responses yet, but I imagine many of them are SGS worthy.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/rumor-wiikeÜ.347139/page-6#post-4627243



> this... typical elitist american. what a stupid ignorant thing to say, joke or not. it pretty much sums up the attitude of allllll americans. i dont give a fuck about stereotyping here because its true. any chance you can get to bash anothers homeland eh joostin? this isnt the first time ive called you out on this bullshit. if you dont have anything nice to say then shut the fuck up.


 
He's just mad jelly of our freedoms.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (May 4, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/piracy-is-not-the-problem-money-is.347053/page-6#post-4631366


----------



## Gahars (May 5, 2013)

Pt. 2

http://gbatemp.net/threads/14-year-...-away-call-of-duty.347377/page-5#post-4632372


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Pt. 2
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/14-year-...-away-call-of-duty.347377/page-5#post-4632372


Post hidden from viewing...

This is why when you strike gold, you take a screenshot or quote it here. :/


----------



## Gahars (May 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Post hidden from viewing...
> 
> This is why when you strike gold, you take a screenshot or quote it here. :/


 
Way ahead of you.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 5, 2013)

I love you, man. Just so you know.


----------



## Gahars (May 6, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/marcan-clarifies.347450/page-3#post-4633726

Jalaname never fails to disappoint.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2013)

I know this is a spambot, but...

...why would anyone prefer to have a fist in their backside is anyone's guess...


----------



## Gahars (May 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I know this is a spambot, but...
> 
> ...why would anyone prefer to have a fist in their backside is anyone's guess...


 
Yoga? More like Yo' gay.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Yoga? More like Yo' gay.


I just realized...

_Fist in backside --> You've obtained waste!_

Well, _no shit, Sherlock..._ or more approprietly, _the exact opposite - a fistful of it._


----------



## Veho (May 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/marcan-clarifies.347450/page-3#post-4633726
> 
> Jalaname never fails to disappoint.


It's a gift that keeps on giving. 



jalaneme said:


> suck on this dumbass.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> It's a gift that keeps on giving.


Classy humour is classy.

_"Hurr durr, whine, whine, I miss the days when I could, like, not pay for my gaems...! How dare the developers deny me my right not to pay for my content! ;O;"_


----------



## xist (May 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Classy humour is classy.
> 
> _"Hurr durr, whine, whine, I miss the days when I could, like, not pay for my gaems...! How dare the developers deny me my right not to pay for my content! ;O;"_



Apparently knowledge is no longer power but in fact, subservience....


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2013)

xist said:


> Apparently knowledge is no longer power but in fact, subservience....


I'd say _"indentured servitude"_ since that's what's expected from developers who spend wads of cash and months of spare time to uncover the hardware's secrets so that we, lazy bums can play homebrew or launch backups.


----------



## xist (May 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'd say _"indentured servitude"_ since that's what's expected from developers who spend wads of cash and months of spare time to uncover the hardware's secrets so that we, lazy bums can play homebrew or launch backups.


 
It's funny...i'm so out of the loop these days that i don't even care what happens in the world of hacking, but as an observer it seems that a great deal of people need to learn about the effort that goes into opening up a console to the masses as well as the flipside of the associated costs of developing and then publishing a game.

It's truly frustrating that the cycle of taking but then also putting money back in somewhere goes completely ignored in some of these topics. Without some influx of funding gaming would collapse, so perhaps a mandatory 2 year lag on hacking every system would be an idea to allow systems to flourish without nefarious goings on influencing hardware but not software sales.


----------



## emigre (May 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


>


 
MUST REFRAIN FROM ENTERING WEEABOO RAGE MODE....I KNOW THAT'S WHAT FOXI4SONY WANTS ME TO DO


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2013)

DoJo_Master said:


> (...) my brother updated my 3DS to the newest version 5.0.0-11 and of corse the R4 didnt work I looked on there website and for about 3 more months it still didnt have an update for it! (...) BTW I posted this on the nintendo forums  not the smartest thing todo.. I was banned!


 
Hindsight.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 8, 2013)

My 3DS got drunk!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/346931/


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 8, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> My 3DS got drunk!
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/346931/


Alcoholocaust


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 8, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> Alcoholocaust


Or alcohaulic... Either one works


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 10, 2013)




----------



## xwatchmanx (May 12, 2013)

Wake up sheeple!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/4639376


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 13, 2013)

the answer to life

http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-33#post-4639807


----------



## Gahars (May 13, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-patches-out-same-sex-marriage.347832/#post-4640604

Aww, here it goes!


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 13, 2013)

Kickstarter projects for documentaries are frauds! Those poor poor defrauded donors, who willingly gave money to projects they thought looked cool!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/4640704


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Kickstarter projects for documentaries are frauds! Those poor poor defrauded donors, who willingly gave money to projects they thought looked cool!
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/4640704


tbf, there have been a lot of BS kickstarters lately. penny arcade's to name one.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 14, 2013)

soulx said:


> tbf, there have been a lot of BS kickstarters lately. penny arcade's to name one.


How is that kickstarter BS?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> How is that kickstarter BS?


Penny Arcade has millions and is asking for money to fund a podcast (which costs nothing to start aside from the mic). And they know that their hapless fans will eat this up so this is pretty much free money (they've already made 91k).






smh


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/corocoro-reveals-new-gen-6-pokemon.347781/page-5#post-4640944

http://gbatemp.net/threads/corocoro-reveals-new-gen-6-pokemon.347781/page-5#post-4640951

WHAT DOES IT MEAN?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> WHAT DOES IT MEAN?


I don't know Gahrars... I don't know...


----------



## DiabloStorm (May 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/corocoro-reveals-new-gen-6-pokemon.347781/page-5#post-4640944
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/corocoro-reveals-new-gen-6-pokemon.347781/page-5#post-4640951
> 
> WHAT DOES IT MEAN?


Here, add this one too:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/corocoro-reveals-new-gen-6-pokemon.347781/page-5#post-4640969

Is this the big payoff?  You're sad, bro. 
Like, for instance, do you go to car shows to complain to everybody about the environmental effects exhaust is having? That's kinda the equivalent. If you don't understand somebody's interest in something, why post to a thread in which the subject is something you've already closed your mind off to? I don't get it, lol I guess you have nothing better to do with your time.


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Don't like, don't post.


 
Wow, what a stellar, compelling argument. It's weird, though. It's almost as if we were on a gaming forum, where like, we discuss things, and different people hold different opinions. So, like, everyone shares their opinions in a conversation to have a good time.

I guess I've been doing this _entirely_ wrong. Whoops.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I guess I've been doing this _entirely_ wrong. Whoops.


You just don't understand, Gahars. 




//On a side note, there are some instances where _"Don't like - don't post"_ does apply. Creative criticism is not one of them, but hey. I like how all you said was that the Pokemon in this generation look a little _"samey"_ and everyone dragged you into a chit-chat about gameplay mechanics.


----------



## DiabloStorm (May 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Wow, what a stellar, compelling argument. It's weird, though. It's almost as if we were on a gaming forum, where like, we discuss things, and different people hold different opinions. So, like, everyone shares their opinions in a conversation to have a good time.
> 
> I guess I've been doing this _entirely_ wrong. Whoops.


Ahh, misquoting, lovely. It wasn't a rhetorical question. I was seriously asking what the point was.

To make it easier for you understand what I'm referring to:


> If you don't understand somebody's interest in something, why post to a thread in which the subject is something you've already closed your mind off to? I don't get it, lol I guess you have nothing better to do with your time


 
But anyway I'm glad you dragged this to the appropriate forums


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2013)

I hate to break this to you, but repeating descriptions or phrases does not make them true. I like the Wizard of Oz, too, but we're not in Oz anymore.

It is a tad bit ironic, though. You rush to dismiss others as close minded as soon as you hear the slightest bit of criticism sent Pokemon's way, shutting out any dissenting views entirely.

I don't know, just a thought.


----------



## DiabloStorm (May 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I hate to break this to you, but repeating descriptions or phrases does not make them true. I like the Wizard of Oz, too, but we're not in Oz anymore.
> 
> It is a tad bit ironic, though. You rush to dismiss others as close minded as soon as you hear the slightest bit of criticism sent Pokemon's way, shutting out any dissenting views entirely.
> 
> I don't know, just a thought.


Lol what? The adage I referred to? Well I'd agree if the subject was, say, _suicide_, and not a video game or any other hobby, other than that I'd say it applies.
Anyway, perhaps we should go back to what I first said, about your inability to leave sarcasm and puns behind Mr. funny man, sometimes it makes you look closed-minded, and I don't see how someone that appears closed-minded would bother with the thing they're closed-minded to, enough to be able to judge it fairly, that's all.

You're quite ironic yourself. "hate to break it to you - breaks it to me" And hey, repeating that phrase doesnt make you any less hypocritical or ironic! lol

Additionally: I'm simply impressed you haven't changed your custom title to "Elitist" or something like that, or...does it remove the punch when I'm the one suggesting it? lol perhaps you haven't thought of a good enough side splitter yet


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 14, 2013)

What's this? Has the submission thread been infected with shit itself? :eek:


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Lol what? The adage I referred to? Well I'd agree if the subject was, say, _suicide_, and not a video game or any other hobby, other than that I'd say it applies.
> Anyway, perhaps we should go back to what I first said, about your inability to leave sarcasm and puns behind Mr. funny man, sometimes it makes you look closed-minded, and I don't see how someone that appears closed-minded would bother with the thing they're closed-minded to, enough to be able to judge it fairly, that's all.
> 
> You're quite ironic yourself. "hate to break it to you - breaks it to me" And hey, repeating that phrase doesnt make you any less hypocritical or ironic! lol
> ...


 
...I think this is what we classify as a complete and total breakdown.

Maybe give the internet some rest, buddy. It's clearly taking a toll.



xwatchmanx said:


> What's this? Has the submission thread been infected with shit itself? :eek:


 
Reading his final post... yeah, I think this thread has become its own, self-sufficient shit spewer.


----------



## Rydian (May 14, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Lol what? The adage I referred to? Well I'd agree if the subject was, say, _suicide_, and not a video game or any other hobby, other than that I'd say it applies.
> Anyway, perhaps we should go back to what I first said, about your inability to leave sarcasm and puns behind Mr. funny man, sometimes it makes you look closed-minded, and I don't see how someone that appears closed-minded would bother with the thing they're closed-minded to, enough to be able to judge it fairly, that's all.
> 
> You're quite ironic yourself. "hate to break it to you - breaks it to me" And hey, repeating that phrase doesnt make you any less hypocritical or ironic! lol
> ...


Shut up.


----------



## DiabloStorm (May 14, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> What's this? Has the submission thread been infected with shit itself? :eek:





Gahars said:


> ...I think this is what we classify as a complete and total breakdown.
> 
> Maybe give the internet some rest, buddy. It's clearly taking a toll.
> 
> ...





Rydian said:


> Shut up.


LOL them's fightin' words. I've considered your requests and now I present to you my disapproval.  Anybody like Happy Days? Go and sit on it.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2013)

Why does this conversation seem somewhat nostalgic. 
hmmm....


----------



## BORTZ (May 14, 2013)

Ive been gone for a few pages and now this is a fight thread. Great.


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 15, 2013)

Fuck the septic system leaked.

That's gonna cost a pretty penny.



Black-Ice said:


> Why does this conversation seem somewhat nostalgic.
> hmmm....


To be fair your breakdown was pretty dumb but not this level of shit.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 15, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> They really don't, because after all, what sells Nintendo hardware? Nintendo games. Maybe its the 3rd party studios who need to man up and accept that when it comes to Nintendo platforms, your biggest sales competitor is Nintendo themselves. And *why pander to studios that aren't innovating?* *Why pander to studios who just want to use your platform to milk their cash cow franchises to death rather then making new shit?* What reason does Nintendo have to allow studios like EA to tread all over customers by forcing Origin integration on their own platform?


 





Because Nintendo is so innovative, releases new IP's all the time and they're not at all milking a good few of their franchises at regular intervals.


----------



## chavosaur (May 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm sorry but I really don't consider Microsoft a game maker at all. If anything, they just buy out other companies.


W...Wut?
Edit: wasn't able to link as I'm on tapatalk, will link when I can~


----------



## EZ-Megaman (May 15, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> W...Wut?
> Edit: wasn't able to link as I'm on tapatalk, will link when I can~


There's not really much point; people could just follow the ↑ next to his name for the source.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 16, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Without them, the gaming scene may not be so powerful like it is today. We all know the story, they saved gaming. They are better than this fictional 'Moses' character you speak of.


 
Oh boy


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2013)

I don't know _what_ Guild was thinking. Nintendo isn't the Moses of gaming, they're the _Noah_ of gaming. 

"And yea, though other companies mocked Nintendo, he built a Console, and on that Console he took two of every genre, and when the Lord our God sent the Great Video Game Crash upon the world, all others perished, and only Nintendo survived."


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 16, 2013)

AHEM! SEEMZ LIEK YOU GUISE R 4GETTING SOMEFIN! 


Post the quote the link to the *post* it comes from (NOT just the thread). If it is something that cannot be traced through a single URL, *please submit a screencap of it using puush or any image uploading site.* While not necessary, *shortening links with bit.ly is appreciated.*
DO NOT bitch about what is posted here. This is *only for submissions.* This isn't a thread to complain if your post goes up on SGS or if it's suggested here.
DO NOT insult members. Simply quote the post and leave the URL. Do not say "Lol look at this retard". We want to stay within forum rules guys.
Keep submissions to short statements. Twitter does have a character limit as you all know. I can cut some longer submissions down but no entire paragraphs.
Post submissions must be profoundly... different. These include but are not limited to *hatespeech or incredibly false statements.* If you want examples, check the Twitter.
All content is judged by me and me alone. If I don't like the post, I don't put it up there. If you don't like the post going up there, too bad.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 16, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Oh boy



Oh boy what?


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


>


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 16, 2013)

Deal with what? I don't see what the big deal is with that post?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 17, 2013)

That's the worst comeback I've seen, Black-Ice. 

Take some lessons.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 17, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> That's the worst comeback I've seen, Black-Ice.
> 
> Take some lessons.


Okay, I don't really have a problem with Black-Ice BUT I have to say that I fucking lost it at the "Its evil" line.



Black-Ice said:


> How I am now isnt as simple a matter of having different views to someone else.
> Its the fallacious belief that the internet is a place where respect is non-existant.
> Its like a gang of close minded people here who bully those who dont agree with them and then act as if they're gong crazy.
> *Its evil.*
> ...


 
black-ice, what happened to you?


----------



## broitsak (May 17, 2013)

soulx said:


> Okay, I don't really have a problem with Black-Ice BUT I have to say that I fucking lost it at the "Its evil" line.
> 
> 
> 
> black-ice, what happened to you?


He's completely fine. People just keep messing with him too much.

I expected that thread to be added to the Golden threads honestly. I'm surprised.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> He's completely fine. People just keep messing with him too much.
> 
> I expected that thread to be added to the Golden threads honestly. I'm surprised.


 
itt victim complex

Like I'd have a lot more respect for him if he presented a nice rebuttal to the review. Maybe his points would be flawed or would be challenged but they'd be there. He'd have presented his opinion fairly and, if he got attacked for it, I could feel some sympathy.

But instead he went in there, literally started off saying "People just can't appreciate FFXIII" then throws a temper tantrum over a goddamn video game because people don't like it. He seriously needs to do two things: learn some goddamn etiquette and grow up. When he cries for mommy after everyone calls him stupid for, well, being stupid, he then says that the mods are in this grand conspiracy to "troll" a completely useless member.

No one is out to get Black-Ice. He runs into threads, makes a fool of himself, cries about it, then curses out everyone else. The only person out to get him is himself and his own incompetence.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Deal with what? I don't see what the big deal is with that post?


 
You made a really snooty "anti-theism" comment on top of saying that Nintendo is better than a character (fictional or not regardless) who accomplished great things according to the text its based off of. Great things being like freed slaves and what not.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 17, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with Black-Ice. Final Fantasy XIII has always been a touchy subject for him. Even more so than Pokemon.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> So ports and remakes for the most part are not gonna make me buy a Vita again. See, this is why the Vita fails, it needs new content and it needs it now.


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/ps-vita-...’-at-this-years-e3.347964/page-2#post-4644788

Not gonna get the PSVita because ports. Totally not because my game is *DS*GAMER*64* which is not a fanboy name at all. 

_#Stealth_


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You made a really snooty "anti-theism" comment on top of saying that Nintendo is better than a character (fictional or not regardless) who accomplished great things according to the text its based off of. Great things being like freed slaves and what not.



Nintendo isn't fiction. Moses is fiction. They can't be compared.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Nintendo isn't fiction. Moses is fiction. They can't be compared.


Whether or not Moses is a fictional figure is debated between archeologists to this day - it's not a conclusive _"yes"_ or _"no"_ and while we can be sure the stories are metaphorical, the figure may have existed at one point.

Whether or not Moses is real is irrelevant in a comparison - you can compare things to a myth or story because the myth or story _exists and is widely known._ There are those things called metaphores, symbolism and so on, and so forth.


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2013)

"I have set my rainbow in the clouds, and it will be the sign of the covenant between me and the earth. 
Whenever the rainbow appears in the clouds, I will see it and remember the everlasting covenant between God and all living gaems of every genre on the earth."
So God said to Nintendo, "This is the sign of the covenant I have established between me and all gaming on the earth."


----------



## emigre (May 17, 2013)

soulx said:


> black-ice, what happened to you?


 
He had a breakdown. Though I'm sure Nxenz still liked his rather odd ramblings.


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> im laughing at this trailer. this movie is for 12 year old to watch. lots of shooting, killing and childish stupid dialogue.


The username makes it, really. It would have been a valid opinion without it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 17, 2013)

Veho said:


> The username makes it, really. It would have been a valid opinion without it.


This is quite possibly my favorite submission here, ever.


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2013)

Veho said:


> The username makes it, really. It would have been a valid opinion without it.


 
You know, he's weirdly consistent. He shows up, makes a bad post, and then never returns when he's called on it, disappearing into the night so he can one day repeat the process.

He's like our dork knight... the bratman, if you will.


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You know, he's weirdly consistent. He shows up, makes a bad post, and then never returns when he's called on it, disappearing into the night so he can one day repeat the process.


It's called a drive-by shitposting.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2013)

Veho said:


> I don't know _what_ Guild was thinking. Nintendo isn't the Moses of gaming, they're the _Noah_ of gaming.
> 
> "And yea, though other companies mocked Nintendo, he built a Console, and on that Console he took two of every genre, and when the Lord our God sent the Great Video Game Crash upon the world, all others perished, and only Nintendo survived."



So they are the reason the games world is composed of long inbred forms of ancient beasts and what still somewhat simplistic stuff has evolved since?
Is Sega the neanderthals in this?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> See, *you seem to imply that the 3DS has as many ports*, not to mention the ports you have mentioned were for multiple systems, but considering *the bulk of upcoming Vita releases are ports, while the 3DS has only seen a few in it's entire time on the market* makes your argument laughable. *Nice attempt at trolling* and trying to defend the fact that the Vita isn't the haven for console games that people have played the shit out of. People don't drop $250 to play ports of games they have already played you know.


*> Is right*
*> Gets accused of trolling*

Classic DSGamer64.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> they are all communists, democrats =comunists, GOP= neocons =communists


Democrats = Communists
Republicans = Communists
Neoconservatists = Communits

Also known as _"totalnoob617 at its finest"_.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Democrats = Communists
> Republicans = Communists
> Neoconservatists = Communits
> 
> Also known as _"totalnoob617 at its finest"_.


Eh, maybe. I think his finest moment was about a year ago, when he was spamming every even slightly related thread with how godawful Nintendo was for releasing Kid Icarus: Uprising, and how he deserved a refund and apology. XD


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> Lol...God forbid anybody think the Wii U or anything related to it is a good thing. *I've been reading this forum for over four years now. Some of you are so good at negative campaigning that you should get a job in politics. I see the same pattern in every thread somebody mentions something positive about the Wii U. It's chastise, condemn, and give a highly overrated opinion why...always by the same people.* If somebody gives a good or not so good counter point then the next move is to say the same thing you just said but in a different way.* I can tell the point is supposed to be that Nintendo is bad but keeps on coming out sounding like what it really is, which is 'I hate Nintendo and am trying my hardest to help them fail'.* I understand why somebody would want to see somebody to be successful but I don't understand why there are so many people that would rather see failure or at least make others believe that failure is imminent. *Good for Ubisoft. They did the not so popular thing despite what EA and the fanboys and/or Nintendo haters alike wanted.* There's no reason a developer can't or shouldn't make games for the Wii U. If Ubisoft, Warner Bros, and Infinity Ward can design a new engine that will work for the 360, Wii, and PS4 then I don't understand why anybody can't either.* First they claim the Wii U is archaic last gen, now they're saying it's too difficult to develop for. Does that mean they're incompetent if others can do it and they can't or are they just being hypocritical and playing politics as well? We've all seen EA's charade before with their refusal to develop for the Dreamcast and then their exclusive licensing agreement with the NFL so they wouldn't have to compete against Sega's NFL 2K. Now they're trying to do the same thing with the Wii U.* It's good to see a company like Ubisoft not engage in ruthless business ethics over a game.


 
We should have a separate thread for Nintendo Martyrs and Nintendo Pretorians, they're in a league of their own.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> We should have a separate thread for Nintendo Martyrs and Nintendo Pretorians, they're in a league of their own.


#ShitPeopleInMario'sPipesSay


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> #ShitPeopleInMario'sPipesSay


 
#SuperMarioPipeDreams


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2013)

It's not what he said, it's how he said it: 



Spoiler












MY EEEEYES   D:


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 20, 2013)

Veho said:


> It's not what he said, it's how he said it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, what context was this in?

And I agree. "AH MY EYES! MY POOR VIRGIN EYES!!!!"


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Um, what context was this in?



This thread.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 22, 2013)

Microsoft was his friend... He was his friend and he betrayed him.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/4649740


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> That, my son, is called, *Audio Programming*.
> *Engineering = Programming*.
> *As a Game Programmer*, I know *where* I'm talking about.


_"I know where I'm talking about. From inside my ass."_


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (May 24, 2013)

Aaaaaaaand sorry for not being a native English speaker.
You could explain what "Engineering" means in other words/language, instead of acting like an arse.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 24, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Aaaaaaaand sorry for not being a native English speaker.
> You could explain what "Engineering" means in other words/language, instead of acting like an arse.


I was just interested in your CV and which part of it entitled you to being an ass to everybody in that thread who tried to explain the difference to you just to be called an idiot - you're the one who was agressive there, I merely took note of it. I think you should appologize to the people you insulted in that thread - you were in the wrong after all. I'm not the arse here - I'm just making a record of your rudeness. English being your second language is no excuse on a multinational forum - English is a second language to a lot of us. Next time instead of dismissing something, double-check if you're actually right first and then post. That's forum ettiquete and it makes all of us happy-chappy and friendly.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (May 24, 2013)

Actually, English is my third language, not second.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 24, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Actually, English is my third language, not second.


That's great, good for you! I speak Polish, English, French and German, but that doesn't replace plain human courtesy.  Just sayin' you went a little overboard there.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (May 24, 2013)

Polish, Dutch, and English here, pleased to meet ya.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 25, 2013)

Guild is stalking me! He's out to get me, I'm sure of it!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/4653533


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 3, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> for now anyways , *there is no law ,there are no governments, only corporate power, and public resistance*, they will try to get away with what ever they can get away with
> if people in poland and other countries didnt come out and protest ACTA it would be in effect right now, if people didnt protest SOPA the way they did it would be in effect right now ,they will push the envelope as far as you will let them get away with ,* dont count on laws and and government to protect you, they only are there to work against you ,they are all bought*
> 
> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/05/27/046225/us-entertainment-industry-to-congress-make-it-legal-for-us-to-deploy-rootkits



*Grrr! Them Syndicates!*​*



*​*Controlling my politicians!*​


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2013)

I would just like to submit "everything that narutofan777 ever posts on this forum, ever" because it qualifies. All of it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2013)

Veho said:


> I would just like to submit "everything that narutofan777 ever posts on this forum, ever" because it qualifies. All of it.



Normally I would agree but last night when in the blurry haze of presleep/too much fish pie food coma a coherent, not quite so fanboy fueled and maybe just maybe useful post was made.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-direct-e3-what-we-going-to-see.348834/#post-4661376


----------



## Rydian (Jun 3, 2013)

So it's ∞-1?


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-direct-e3-what-we-going-to-see.348834/#post-4661376


I'm going to go with "someone hacked his account."


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *Grrr! Them Syndicates!*​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, Total Noob being a total noob, as usual.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/does-bre...han-the-soap-opera.348547/page-3#post-4663903

I have found something more than worthy. Come all ye faithful, gather and gawk.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/does-bre...han-the-soap-opera.348547/page-3#post-4663903
> 
> I have found something more than worthy. Come all ye faithful, gather and gawk.


Yes, because Dragon Ball Z and Pokemon are just SO FUCKING HIGH CLASS compared to peasant cartoons like Tom & Jerry and Disney's Aladdin, right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 8, 2013)

LinkBlaBla said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > So what programming languages are you familiar with?
> ...


 
...sometimes you daydream of those immense mountains of Gold somewhere _"out there"_ that seem so distant, so unachievable... and then you trip over one.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...sometimes you daydream of those immense mountains of Gold somewhere _"out there"_ that seem so distant, so unachievable... and then you trip over one.


Hey, _I_ planted my flag on that.  *Thiefffff*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *Grrr! Them Syndicates!*​*Controlling my politicians!*​


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2013)

qweesy777 said:


> you mad, hahahahaha get mad bros, look im just stating the fact and when you see  and you smell  it obviously can only be....Im 29 now but I remember back in the day of pokemon red/blue (1997 what a great year **FF7**) 6 months later all the kiddies got into it made it lame. games with no point or ending are lame,games like the Sims are lame therefore animal crossing is nothing but . if you enjoy rub it in baby.


----------



## qweesy777 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank yall


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 12, 2013)

I forgot how rabid smash tards can get.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2013)

GoldenSun3DS said:


> _(...) _my username is very unique.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 20, 2013)

I made my username the name of a game I want to appear on a console! That's never been done before!

Brb, changing my username to this new one I made up called Guild McCommunist. XD


----------



## GoldenSun3DS (Jun 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> GoldenSun3DS said:
> 
> 
> > _(...) _my username is very unique. ​


 
Considering when you do a google search of "GoldenSun3DS" my accounts on websites are the only ones that come up, it IS unique.

Also, nice quoting out of context.


GoldenSun3DS said:


> (Can't edit because I'm on my 3DS)  If you search: "GoldenSun3DS" (exactly, with the quotation marks), the only pages that will pop up are websites where I've created an account. Every single result that comes up is related to my accounts on websites. So yes, my username is very unique.


 
I can do the same to you:



Foxi4 said:


> I tend to engage myself in sometimes futile disputes


 



Foxi4 said:


> I sincerely want to _punch you all in the mouth_.


 



Foxi4 said:


> _Ah, screw it, let's name her Zelda_


 



Foxi4 said:


> _why the hell would I want to talk with you?_


 



Foxi4 said:


> Your post is completely pointless


 


Foxi4 said:


> I immediately dismiss what you had to say


 
Need I go on?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 21, 2013)

When did this thread become "Assblasted Anonymous"?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2013)

GoldenSun3DS said:


> Considering when you do a google search of "GoldenSun3DS" my accounts on websites are the only ones that come up, it IS unique. Also, nice quoting out of context. I can do the same to you (...) Need I go on?


 
Using a franchise name mixed with the name of a handheld system is in no way unique, inventive or inspired.

As for quoting out of context, I don't think you got the whole point of #ShitGBATempSays - you should re-read the OP. It's all about small fragments of posts that are... uhm... _special_.


----------



## GoldenSun3DS (Jun 21, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I made my username the name of a game I want to appear on a console! That's never been done before!
> 
> Brb, changing my username to this new one I made up called Guild McCommunist. XD


 
Find me a single account on some website with the name "GoldenSun3DS" that was made before today (you creating one right now doesn't count ), and I'll admit that my username hasn't been done before.

Btw, accounts with the name "GoldenSun3DS" on these websites were all created by me:
runescape.com
gamefaqs.com
gbatemp.net
openpandora.org
zeldainformer.com
ebay.com
3dsplaza.com


And lurkerfaqs.com just copies info from gamefaqs, same with gamespot.com.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2013)

GoldenSun3DS said:


> Find me a single account on some website with the name "GoldenSun3DS" that was made before today (you creating one right now doesn't count ), and I'll admit that my username hasn't been done before.
> 
> Btw, accounts with the name "GoldenSun3DS" on these websites were all created by me:
> runescape.com
> ...


 
Okay, here's the thing. I could use the nick _"xXxMaster_360_ChiefxXx"_ and there's a huge likelyhood that nobody else has ever used this nick, but that doesn't make it unique - I'm just saying _"Master Chief"_ and _"360"_. It's not a unique, inventive or in any way original name despite the fact there's only one like it._ Bland, bland, bland_ - might as well name yourself _"Mario126532"_ - I'm sure that the string of numbers at the end is _"unique"_ too.


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 21, 2013)

Might as well name yourself... I dunno, Nebuleon.

oh wait


----------



## Rydian (Jun 21, 2013)

At least you don't get people pronouncing your name as "Rih-dee-an" or thinking it's a typo of the female Rydia from FF4, or setting you on fire to see if fur is flammable.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 21, 2013)

At least your name is sayable. Hooray for a unique name.


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> When did this thread become "Assblasted Anonymous"?


On page one.


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2013)

ggyo said:


> No. I fuckin' doubt, alright? That Japanese sneaky ninja-pearlharbour-upskirtpeaking company called Nintendo is lying to everybody.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 21, 2013)

GBATempers (the "weeaboo" type, which is an odd label to begin with) often believe the holy grail exists within the beyuls of the golden land that is Japan, the only remaining great civilization that remained while Ancient Egypt, Aethiopia, Atlantis, Lemuria and Shangri La have all been lost or forgotten... all because they get over excited about their video games, manga books and teenage-super-power animes, which, let's be honest, the ones they're prominently playing, reading and watching (respectively) are for children in Japan.

The country is great. Culturally rich, interesting history, but the whole international image is a façade. Tokyo may be some highly advanced metropolis, but the rest of the country is no where up to that standard. And CRIME exists in Japan, you Babylonian enthusiasts. Japan is the capital of all pedophilia, sex offenses and human trafficking world wide, per capita. And LYING exists in Japan, you truthers. Japanese people are just regular people. They eat, they sleep, they maintain the potential to lie.

Nintendo maintains the potential to lie. And they have.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 21, 2013)

...
._.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 21, 2013)

ggyo said:


> GBATempers (the "weeaboo" type, which is an odd label to begin with) often believe the holy grail exists within the beyuls of the golden land that is Japan, the only remaining great civilization that remained while Ancient Egypt, Aethiopia, Atlantis, Lemuria and Shangri La have all been lost or forgotten... all because they get over excited about their video games, manga books and teenage-super-power animes, which, let's be honest, the ones they're prominently playing, reading and watching (respectively) are for children in Japan.
> 
> The country is great. Culturally rich, interesting history, but the whole international image is a façade. Tokyo may be some highly advanced metropolis, but the rest of the country is no where up to that standard. And CRIME exists in Japan, you Babylonian enthusiasts. Japan is the capital of all pedophilia, sex offenses and human trafficking world wide, per capita. And LYING exists in Japan, you truthers. Japanese people are just regular people. They eat, they sleep, they maintain the potential to lie.
> 
> Nintendo maintains the potential to lie. And they have.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You represent this forum well.


 
I just realized that Black-Ice is back.

Welcome back, Black-Ice.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I just realized that Black-Ice is back.
> 
> Welcome back, Black-Ice.


 
Hi Foxi. 
I'm delivering more "Shit gbatemp says" right to your door with this one ^


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Hi Foxi.
> I'm delivering more "Shit gbatemp says" right to your door with this one ^


 
To be fair to him, Japan is uber-weird in some aspects of life.

I got you all figured out - you only left because you couldn't stand the heat _(you'd melt...)_ and had to cool off _(to solidify...)_ and now you're back _(in Black)_.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You represent this forum well.


You mean a forum of some factual comments being communally chastised by the ad-hominem-ers who have no solid contentions? Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> At least you don't get people pronouncing your name as "Rih-dee-an" or thinking it's a typo of the female Rydia from FF4, or setting you on fire to see if fur is flammable.


 
Ree-d'yan is how I pronounce it. But that's because French.

Is it Rye-d'yan?


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nebuleon said:


> Might as well name yourself... I dunno, *Nebuleon*.
> 
> oh wait





Rydian said:


> At least you don't get people pronouncing *your name* as "Rih-dee-an" or thinking it's a typo of the female Rydia from FF4, or setting you on fire to see if fur is flammable.


Some people think it's OK to remove letters from my name. I've heard it pronounces Neh-byoo-lon, Neb-lee-on, etc.

Most end up typing it and saying it Neb, though, so


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nebuleon said:


> Some people think it's OK to remove letters from my name. I've heard it pronounces Neh-byoo-lon, Neb-lee-on, etc.
> 
> Most end up typing it and saying it Neb, though, so


 
I will now pronounce your name Weeaboolon.

Sue me.


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I will now pronounce your name Weeaboolon.
> 
> Sue me.


Okay, Foxy Lady


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nebuleon said:


> Okay, Foxy Lady


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


>



I am a mayon... naise?

Relatedly:


----------



## Rydian (Jun 21, 2013)

Rye-dee-en

Also for a while I thought it was "Nebulon".  That second e kept getting missed mentally.


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Rye-dee-en


La-dash-a.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Rye-dee-en


 


Veho said:


> La-dash-a.


 
Mah-Na Mah-Na


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 25, 2013)

Wisdom from Pong.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 25, 2013)

Spoiler



*How do I...*​




*...Laptop?*​


​


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liked for #420. But also for custom laptop image.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2013)

luigiman1928 said:


> I personally think *it's so that people don't import the news Smash Bros.* so they can get a tourny advantage when they do the Gamestop launch tournament. And I do think Iwata wants Region Locking to be gone, but if it is due to the new Smash, they will wait until after it's launch to remove it.
> 
> In my opinion *it's kinda a smart move for the competitive Smash scene*, yet I do hope Region Locking is removed.


*#RegionLockingCauseSmashBros*
*#CompetitiveSmashScene*
*#SeriousBusiness*

Not the purest of gold but it struck my fancy with its... odd reasoning.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *#RegionLockingCauseSmashBros*
> *#CompetitiveSmashScene*
> *#SeriousBusiness*
> 
> Not the purest of gold but it struck my fancy with its... odd reasoning.



If you are especially bored or inclined towards masochism do poke around some of the other competitive smash brothers posts and sites. I have ran up against them before and it is.... interesting (read they often do not have the first clue about competition theory, programming, game development and anything you would expect them to know about all while berating anybody that would dare to show them disrespect or question them). In some ways it is actually more fun than winding up the pokefiends or kingdom hearts zombies.


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *#RegionLockingCauseSmashBros*
> *#CompetitiveSmashScene*
> *#SeriousBusiness*
> 
> Not the purest of gold but it struck my fancy with its... odd reasoning.


Ah yes, those people. Yes, Smash Bros are serious business, dead serious business, "stop having fun guys" dead serious, stick-up-the-ass, sand-in-vagina, no-fun-allowed, items-are-imbalanced, hardcore-l33t-ubergamer, srs bsnss, and they don't expect a casual pleb n00b like you to understand the seriousity of the business that it it. Pft, I bet you even play arenas other than Final Destination. 


"Stop having fun guys, you're doing it wrong." 




More like Super Smash Bros _Baww_.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 4, 2013)

Veho said:


> More like Super Smash Bros _Baww_.


 
Wouldn't Super Smash Bros Bawl be better, because, well, tears and crying?
...I'll quietly leave now...


----------



## Gahars (Jul 4, 2013)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

You insulting my favorite game? I'll kick your fucking ass, buddy. 1v1 me, Final Destination, no items, Fox only.

Bet you're shitting your pants right now, huh?


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ign-iwat...-of-region-locking.350640/page-5#post-4698605

Why does GBAtemp attract these type of people?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2013)

emigre said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ign-iwat...-of-region-locking.350640/page-5#post-4698605
> 
> Why does GBAtemp attract these type of people?


 
Because we already have them around. They cling to each other like bur clings to a dog's ass.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 5, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.108982/page-33#post-4698950


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> the NES single-handedly pulled the world out of the video game crash


Looks like Foxi is a closet Nintendo fanboy


----------



## Flame (Jul 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> Looks like Foxi is a closet Nintendo fanboy


 
cant be. must of been hacked.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 9, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/nomura-o...-it-would-be-great.350855/page-2#post-4703379

Kingdom Hearts is officially 3deep5me.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> [insert game] is officially 3deep5me.


I'm sensing a trend.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Kingdom Hearts is officially 3deep5me.


 
"Keep hating"


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 9, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> "Keep hating"


 
Kingdom Hearts is a terrible series.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 9, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Kingdom Hearts is a terrible series.


 
I agree


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 10, 2013)

Chocolina said:


> Also take note for the money you spend on a Sandisk or any dedicated mp3 player, just a few dollars more can get you a mini-tablet or phone with Android.


Because $5 is just a few dollars away from $100.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Because $5 is just a few dollars away from $100.


 
Are like...those Sandisk MP3 players like...$50? Lol


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 10, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Are like...those Sandisk MP3 players like...$50? Lol


 
He said _"any brand"_. Tesco is a brand.


----------



## Chocolina (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Because $5 is just a few dollars away from $100.


$100? What have you bought thats $100? What did I buy that cost $100? Just how the who, when, how, and why did you pull this random number out of your ass?

Mini-android-based tablets can be found as low as $37 free shipping if you spend enough time on a chinese site.
You can go to any walmart. best buy. or family dollar right now and pickup some $50 samsung phone with android and bluetooth.

I spent $42 on a used HTC Evo 3D (That one with the 3D screen and cameras) a month ago, Dual-core 1GB Ram, a phone that 2 years ago, would have retailed for more than 10x that price, and sell on eBay for 3x that price.

But yeah, I'm going to admit my ignorance that I don't know WTF Tesco even is. $5 mp3 player? Please... Who honestly would even consider that? My knowledge of off-brand $5 mp3 players might pale in comparison to yours, but thats only because anything less than a Sanza isn't even a blip on my radar. And for the price of a Sanza, maybe a little more, at the right time and place can get you ALOT more.

So go ahead and stretch the "any brand" quote so out of context of the thread it was posted in to jump off the subject of the Sanza and onto your random toy you found at a store, but I still don't know whose ass you pulled that $5 and $100 comparison out of.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 10, 2013)

Chocolina said:


> $100? What have you bought thats $100? What did I buy that cost $100? Just how the who, when, how, and why did you pull this random number out of your ass? *<--- Because that's a realistic difference in price between a cheap MP3 player and an Android phone that doesn't suck monkey balls.*
> 
> Mini-android-based tablets can be found as low as $37 free shipping if you spend enough time on a chinese site. *<--- And they are terrible chinese sh*t and nobody should ever buy them or suggest buying them.*
> 
> ...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 10, 2013)

$37 is still much more than "a few dollars" different from $5


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 10, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> $37 is still much more than "a few dollars" different from $5


 
Even if we're talking high-quality MP3 player by Sandisk or Creative, it's still dollar buckets cheaper than a proper smartphone that has features other than _"freezing"_, _"running out of battery"_ and _"not working"_. I'm just being realistic here - you have to spend pretty penny to get a decent Android device and I agree that it's far superior, but that was not the point of the original conversation - the original conversation was that getting a cheapo MP3 player is better than using the DS or the 3DS for playing music, the _"point"_ that was expertly omitted from the subsequent chat about Androids.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 10, 2013)

Chocolina said:


> $100? What have you bought thats $100? What did I buy that cost $100? Just how the who, when, how, and why did you pull this random number out of your ass?
> 
> Mini-android-based tablets can be found as low as $37 free shipping if you spend enough time on a chinese site.
> You can go to any walmart. best buy. or family dollar right now and pickup some $50 samsung phone with android and bluetooth.
> ...


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 12, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ppotw-which-system-has-the-best-controller.350847/page-4#post-4703705


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ppotw-which-system-has-the-best-controller.350847/page-4#post-4703705


 
Have you ever actually used the Vita D-pad? It's excellent.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 12, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ppotw-which-system-has-the-best-controller.350847/page-4#post-4703705


 
More like:

http://gbatemp.net/members/guild-mccommunist.177066/


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 12, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Have you ever actually used the Vita D-pad? It's excellent.


I think the "shit" part was the claim that all dpads were shit. Even so, the Vita does have a great dpad, but it just doesn't stack up to the likes of the dualshock and most Nintendo console dpads (excluding the GameCube).


----------



## emigre (Jul 12, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I think the "shit" part was the claim that all dpads were shit. Even so, the Vita does have a great dpad, but it just doesn't stack up to the likes of the dualshock and most Nintendo console dpads (excluding the GameCube).


 

Vita Dpad>>>Duelshock, N64, Wii, classic controller. Never touched a NES or SNES pad though.

Vita's Dpad is lovely and the best one I've used in fucking years. I love playing 2D gaems on that thing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 12, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I think the "shit" part was the claim that all dpads were shit. Even so, the Vita does have a great dpad, but it just doesn't stack up to the likes of the *dualshock* and most Nintendo console dpads (excluding the GameCube).


 
...the Dualshock D-Pad is made of pure pain and suffering. The division of the cross into four separate sections makes my thumb beg for mercy after longer playing sessions. It's practically unusable for fighting games and was a huge push for me to buy a third-party gamepad for the system.


----------



## emigre (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...the Dualshock D-Pad is made of pure pain and suffering. The division of the cross into four separate sections makes my thumb beg for mercy after longer playing sessions. It's practically unusable for fighting games and was a huge push for me to buy a third-party gamepad for the system.


 

Which one did you get?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 12, 2013)

emigre said:


> Which one did you get?


 
I'll be getting the new Gioteck GC-2 next month, the one without programmable combos _(I think I'd consider auto-combos cheating)_.






Mainly because A) It's natively compatible, B) It looks like it's made of plastic sex and C) It looks hella comfortable. The right-side buttons concern me a little _(they seem slippery on the photos...)_ and I'm still considering other options, but I'm really liking this form factor.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2013)

It does look like it's made of dildos. ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 12, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It does look like it's made of dildos. ;O;


B*tch please. Left analog stick on the _"privileged position"_ aka closer to the thumb because we live in the 21st century and putting it at the bottom is _stupid (I'm looking at you, Dualshock)_, right analog where it's supposed to be - in the _"less privileged position"_, because the buttons are more important _(I'm looking at you, WiiU Gamepad and WiiU Pro Controller)_, recessed analog sticks _(I'm looking at you, Dualshock)_ and _proper_ triggers _(...I'm looking at you Dualshock, you are still not ashamed enough)_ plus a D-Pad that doesn't cause lethal cramps and doesn't _hurt_ to use _(...seriously Dualshock, f*ck you)_... meaning it's practically a 360 controller, except better - what's not to like?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> B*tch please. Left analog stick on the _"privileged position"_ aka closer to the thumb because we live in the 21st century and putting it at the bottom is _stupid (I'm looking at you, Dualshock)_, right analog where it's supposed to be - in the _"less privileged position"_, because the buttons are more important _(I'm looking at you, WiiU Gamepad and WiiU Pro Controller)_, recessed analog sticks _(I'm looking at you, Dualshock)_ and _proper_ triggers _(...I'm looking at you Dualshock, you are still not ashamed enough)_ plus a D-Pad that doesn't cause lethal cramps and doesn't _hurt_ to use _(...seriously Dualshock, f*ck you)_... meaning it's practically a 360 controller, except better - what's not to like?


 
I was referring to your made of sex comment. I had one of these, then sold it off. It's...yummy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 12, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I was referring to your made of sex comment. I had one of these, then sold it off. It's...yummy.


 
I know you did, I just had to re-write what's so great about it to properly climax.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I know you did, I just had to re-write what's so great about it to properly climax.


 










































































































































































For future reference.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 14, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/george-z...yvon-martin-murder.351216/page-2#post-4708970

SolidSnake95 responds to the George Zimmerman ruling with the tact, dignity, and respect we've come to expect from the internet.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 14, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/george-z...yvon-martin-murder.351216/page-4#post-4709174


----------



## emigre (Jul 14, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/george-z...yvon-martin-murder.351216/page-5#post-4709223

Ok.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/george-z...yvon-martin-murder.351216/page-5#post-4709225

Shirely, good guns laws would be limiting firearms?


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 14, 2013)

There are a lot of stupid post from that thread. It still doesn't compare to the stupidity I read last night on Twitter though.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/george-z...yvon-martin-murder.351216/page-5#post-4709223
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...


 
I've been "wow"ing alot while reading what people in there have to say.
No amount of wow's is good enough. 
wow


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 14, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/4709366

Total Noob lives up to his name, once again!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 14, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/george-z...yvon-martin-murder.351216/page-7#post-4709413
#AMERICASORACIST

EDIT: Looks like he was "just kidding"  Still fucking stupid to post in this type of thread.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 14, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> To be honest, I could give a damn. I'm sure Martin was looking suspicious, but that doesn't mean he had to be killed. Either way it doesn't affect me, if morons want to sstart a race war let them, natural selection will play its role in the outcome. I like the idea of idiots killing each other off, just means the world will be a better place without these _idiots_.


 
Honestly, I think GBATemp is overdue for a "cleanse".


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 14, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Honestly, I think GBATemp is overdue for a "cleanse".


 
I said something like that a few months back,
except I was angry and arguing a pointless war.

Nethertheless, I agree


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Honestly, I think GBATemp is overdue for a "cleanse".


A week of leafy vegetable and grapefruit smoothies? 
Or are you thinking more along the lines of a coffee enema?


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Honestly, I think GBATemp is overdue for a "cleanse".


 
Haha, didn't hesitate now did ya? I didn't know that stalkers on here were so rambunctious.

I'll be sure to drop another awesome filled post for you to copy/paste and waste 2 mins of your life replying to, k?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I will now pronounce your name Weeaboolon.
> 
> Sue me.


 
Thought you said "Weeaboo-con" and i got excited for a pseudo japanese fan boy convention.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 16, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/george-z...von-martin-murder.351216/page-12#post-4710958


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 16, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-rights.350753/

Kind of old, but with a question like that, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Hey guys,
> Listen to ggyo
> I think he's correct.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 17, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/keeping-up-with-soulx-the-teaser.351410/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 21, 2013)

DAMN YOU STEAM AND YOUR TERRIBLE CLUSTERFUCK OF FPS GAMES!






Oh wait...


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


>


Yo dawg, we wrapped this straw around your head so you can get a brain freeze while getting a brain freeze.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 21, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> DAMN YOU STEAM AND YOUR TERRIBLE CLUSTERFUCK OF FPS GAMES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Amber Lamps has problems. Maybe the bulb is broken.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 21, 2013)

No, this thread is here to just post random thoughts without any grammar correction .


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 21, 2013)

Remember guys, Touchscreens and motion sensing devices ARE THE SAME THING.


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Remember guys, Touchscreens and motion sensing devices ARE THE SAME THING.


A touchscreen is a motion sensing device that works on a surface.

A motion sensing device is a touchscreen that works in the air.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 21, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Remember guys, Touchscreens and motion sensing devices ARE THE SAME THING.


 
We really need a sequel to "Keeping up with GBATemp".


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 22, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> We really need a sequel to "Keeping up with GBATemp".


 
soulx


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 22, 2013)

One does not simply keep up with GBAtemp, you'll just got to be there.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 22, 2013)

emgire basically summed up my reaction here.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 22, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> emgire basically summed up my reaction here.


 
That AVB Gif is the best thing ever.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 22, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> A few black people have told me they respect me, beat that


 
ಠ_ಠ


----------



## emigre (Jul 22, 2013)

soulx said:


> ಠ_ಠ


 

I don't respect him.


----------



## emigre (Jul 22, 2013)

Pokey said:


> I wonder if this is creeping sharia law or creeping Chinese style statism or a combination of both. In any case anyone was wondering this is the type of control and laws that liberalism/socialism brings.


 
I love it when stupid people throw around jargon to make themselves sound smart.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > We really need a sequel to "Keeping up with GBATemp".
> ...


 
p1ngpong


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 23, 2013)

soulsnatcher on the new Gamefreak horse shit game





Maybe less shit, but more just...funny.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 24, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/350458/

I tried to choose specific posts but there's so much shit clogging the septic that the whole bathroom needs to be replaced. Tons of Nintendo fanboy-on-fanboy butthurt and boner raging action!

I'm seriously considering this for a nomination in golden threads, too.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 27, 2013)

>Wii U controller for PC gaming
>Wii U controller comfortable


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 27, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >Wii U controller for PC gaming
> >Wii U controller comfortable


Have you ever actually used it? Of course it's big, but at least for adult hands, it's quite comfortable, and there's nothing inherent that makes it less comfortable than, say, the dualshock or 360 controllers. (The dpad in particular on the gamepad and pro controller is one of the best dpads I've ever used.)

That said, I personally would plunk down $20 or so for a decent PC gamepad rather than wait for drivers for a controller that's so big due to a touch screen that PC games can't use. That is, of course, if I wasn't literally 100% broke like I am now.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Have you ever actually used it? Of course it's big, but at least for adult hands, it's quite comfortable, and there's nothing inherent that makes it less comfortable than, say, the dualshock or 360 controllers. (The dpad in particular on the gamepad and pro controller is one of the best dpads I've ever used.)


 
Speaking for myself, yeah, I don't care for the controller. Beyond my many, many quibbles with the touch pad aspect, the controller is a bit plasticky for my tastes. It feels kind of cheap. Not to mention that it's needlessly large, and doesn't really contour to my grip the way a game controller should.

The Dpad was fine, I guess, but nothing not memorably so. Plus, a dpad alone does not a good controller make.

/opinions


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 28, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Speaking for myself, yeah, I don't care for the controller. Beyond my many, many quibbles with the touch pad aspect, the controller is a bit plasticky for my tastes. It feels kind of cheap. Not to mention that it's needlessly large, and doesn't really contour to my grip the way a game controller should.
> 
> The Dpad was fine, I guess, but nothing not memorably so. Plus, a dpad alone does not a good controller make.
> 
> /opinions


That considered, I doubt you care for any of the official Wii peripherals, then. Most of them were made of similar plasticity (in fact, I think the nunchuck was made from the very same material).

And I wasn't saying that the dpad was the only good factor. I was just saying that the gamepad at least mostly matches the comfort of the competition, and the dpad in particular surpasses it.

That said, while a good dpad certainly can't make a controller on its own, I think a bad one can certainly cripple it. For example, I will always buy the PS3 version of multiplat side scrollers and fighters over the 360 version, even if the former is the inferior version, just because the dpad is such utter shit on the 360 controller. But that discussion is even further off topic, so I'm going to stop there.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

A bit long but nearly entirely made of GBATemp Gold.



TemplarGR said:


> It seems to me you don't really know anything about gaming...
> 
> Nintendo uses the same franchises and characters, but innovates in terms of gameplay in every generation. For example Mario 64 is nothing like Mario Galaxy, although they are both on the same series.
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> *It is not about my tastes.* It is about if something is even considered a game or not. *Most AAA PS-Xbox games are NOT games anymore.* You watch cutscene after cutscene, and play a stupid handholding mini-game in between. *Take for example the Last of Us. Seriously, what did you enjoy?* I know i know, the "story", the "atmosphere", the "graphics", the "actors". *A b movie story, that if it was on the cinema, you would never go to watch it...* Yet you paid to "play" it a (comparatively) vast sum of money...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

jagerstaffel said:


> I didn't say Nintendo made _all_ those games. Try a different argument next time instead of embarrassing yourself.
> 
> 
> By the way you should stop because my original post was in regards to vmm downplaying Nintendo while praising Sony. While it's true Sony has some good games under their belt, *THAT DOESN'T GIVE ANYONE THE RIGHT to bash Nintendo* simply because they keep making a series of games that sell.


_"Leave Nintendo alone! Leave it aloooone...! You have no right to say all those words that hurt my inner fanboy! ;O;"_

This is quickly becoming a Golden Thread.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Jul 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _"Leave Nintendo alone! Leave it aloooone...! You have no right to say all those words that hurt my inner fanboy! ;O;"_
> 
> This is quickly becoming a Golden Thread.


 
haha very funny thank you for butting into someone else's conversation. Next time you eat words that were intended for someone else, better prepare for the taste.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

jagerstaffel said:


> haha very funny thank you for butting into someone else's conversation. Next time you eat words that were intended for someone else, better prepare for the taste.


Always ready for the sweet taste of victory _(or as in the case of that thread, mutual understanding which is a victory in a way ;O; )_. By the way, butting into someone else's conversation is sort of a hard thing to do on a public forum.  No tears, just dreams now.

#CalmDown


----------



## jagerstaffel (Jul 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Always ready for the sweet taste of victory _(or as in the case of that thread, mutual understanding which is a victory in a way ;O; )_. By the way, butting into someone else's conversation is sort of a hard thing to do on a public forum.  No tears, just dreams now.
> 
> #CalmDown


Okay I know  I learned something today, next time if someone bashes any company, I'll just show them sales figures of said company so that they can either get more angrier or suddenly feel enlightened 

Of course if said company hasn't had recent success, I'll just stay quiet


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

jagerstaffel said:


> Okay I know  I learned something today, next time if someone bashes any company, I'll just show them sales figures of said company so that they can either get more angrier or suddenly feel enlightened
> 
> Of course if said company hasn't had recent success, I'll just stay quiet


 
That's the Tao of the Temp - learn it well, Daniel-San.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> A bit long but nearly entirely made of GBATemp Gold.


I love how he bashes companies for hand holding while insinuating Nintendo is innocent of doing that. I mean, I agree, hand holding is a pretty big problem in modern gaming, but Nintendo is just as guilty as anyone else, if not more guilty. Heck, Skyward Sword, their most recent "core" console game, is the biggest offender of this I've ever played, adding a character who was literally designed to interrupt you every 10 minutes to point out obvious shit (your batteries/shield fidelity/hearts are low!), or else rephrase something that an NPC literally just told you in plain English. The game was far too complex for a typical five-year-old to play, and yet the hand holding seemed to be designed with five-year-olds in mind.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 29, 2013)

>Hey, I don't mind virtual rape so everybody else should stop being pussies and just accept it!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 29, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> snip cause thats a lot


 
Jimmies: Rustled


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha, aww, do you feel better, Tom? Are you butthurt because I was picking on Gahars earlier? Here, let me post the rest which you've so conveniently left out.



Spoiler











So yeah, I'll say again, if your problems are focused on the content of games and not what happens in the real world, you need to stop being such a fucking pussy and get your priorities straightened out.
Just because I'm bold enough to say something that's not popular opinion doesn't mean I'm advocating rape, so don't get your tiny little brains all confused.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 29, 2013)

I didn't "cut" anything out from what I posted, I took a screenshot of the shoutbox window exactly as it was at the time. You can add whatever more you want, you still look like a stupid cunt.


EDIT: I submit his post because

>HOW DARE YOU CUT OUT CONTENT I DIDN'T EVEN POST YET WHEN YOU SUBMITTED THAT POST YOU'RE JUST TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK BAD


----------



## Gahars (Jul 29, 2013)

Huh. Who would've guessed that the guy maintaining his "666" post count would end up trying way too hard?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 29, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Haha, aww, do you feel better, Tom? Are you butthurt because I was picking on Gahars earlier? Here, let me post the rest which you've so conveniently left out.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Seems you conveniently forgot a few parts.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 29, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> snip




LOL U MAD

That's the definition of taking things out of context, cutting out a fragment of a conversation. Honestly I don't really give a shit what you think about me otherwise *gasp* I wouldn't have said such bold things that I knew people like you would get all offended over to begin with.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 29, 2013)

soulx said:


> Seems you conveniently forgot a few parts.


Oh, well then I thank you, sir. I simply began where he stopped.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 29, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Huh. Who would've guessed that the guy maintaining his "666" post count would end up trying way too hard?


Trying way too hard to do what? 
You can talk. It's very fitting that you have romney as your avatar considering how you're exactly like a politician. Always tip-toeing around conversations, making sure to never say anything too off-putting or against majority opinion. Always vying for approval by your peers. Except it's not votes you're after, it's likes.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 29, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Trying way too hard to do what?
> You can talk. It's very fitting that you have romney as your avatar considering how you're exactly like a politician. Always tip-toeing around conversations, making sure to never say anything too off-putting or against majority opinion. Always vying for approval by your peers. Except it's not votes you're after, it's likes.


 
Are you still mad about Pokemon? It's about the Pokemon, isn't it?


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 29, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Are you still mad about Pokemon? It's about the Pokemon, isn't it?


Yes  how dare you!

Just look at my drowzee, it's adorables.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 29, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *snip*


 
Here's even more before the part that Tom clipped out, ya know, just for the sake of completeness/amusement or whatever (You know you guys just gobble this shit right up):


Spoiler










Unfortunately I couldn't scroll up any further.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> HOW DARE YOU CUT OUT CONTENT I DIDN'T EVEN POST YET WHEN YOU SUBMITTED THAT POST YOU'RE JUST TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK BAD


 
Because you are? It's pathetic. I'll still stand by what I've said.
I'm glad you aren't an interviewer or a stenographer, because _god damn_ you'd do a fucking horrible job. Just imagine a stenographer showing up in the middle of a court hearing or something...LOL, but no, I wouldn't expect you to be able to grasp that type of concept.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 29, 2013)

So much anal flustering. We all know that at the end of the day, none of us would mind playing p1ngpong with an Asian schoolgirl until dollar bills stick to her face. 

Tom knows.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 29, 2013)

Hate to get serious in the EOF but srsly, I'm one of those people who takes the subject of Rape really srsly. 
I can barely watch a movie that has scenes like that in it (I almost walked out of "The girl with the Dragon Tattoo")
So actually being in control is just fucking disgusting, sick, and all kinds of mentally fucked up. I don't care how lonely you are, how desperate you are for virtual sex, you'll still be labeled as a psychopath here.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm missing something.
Someone explain wa gwan please.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 29, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Because you are? It's pathetic. I'll still stand by what I've said.
> I'm glad you aren't an interviewer or a stenographer, because god damn you'd do a fucking horrible job. Just imagine a stenographer showing up in the middle of a court hearing or something...LOL, but no, I wouldn't expect you to be able to grasp that type of concept.


Alrighty, now that my posts show the actual time, lets observe how absolutely fucking stupid your post is.



Spoiler










Ob-fucking-serve, dear fucking retard, that when I posted my submission it was 11:53PM

Now, ob-fucking-serve, the post you made where you cried like a bitch saying "YOU LEFT PARTS OUT YOU LEFT PARTS OUT  





Spoiler










HOLY SWEET FUCKING JESUS, DOES THAT TIME SAY DURING/AFTER 11:53PM?


Jesus fucking p1ngpong, I don't think you actually grasp the concept of time. Also, I wasn't nominating the entire conversation as stupid shit people say, just whatever was there at the time.

tl;dr
Cry more, you still look like a fucking idiot


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2013)

Anyway, back on topic...

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/4724350

HD resolution on a game console is apparently bothersome, and can make the camera awkward. "It's hard to explain."

Um, maybe you can't explain it because it's an utter load of bullshit? XD


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 30, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> boohoo


 
LOL RAGE MORE  This is fucking gold.
I can just imagine you pounding out the little like button for people, pumping your fists saying "YEAH, THAT'LL SHOW THAT ASSHOLE! TAKE THAT!"




chavosaur said:


> Hate to get serious in the EOF but srsly, I'm one of those people who takes the subject of Rape really srsly.
> I can barely watch a movie that has scenes like that in it (I almost walked out of "The girl with the Dragon Tattoo")
> So actually being in control is just fucking disgusting, sick, and all kinds of mentally fucked up. I don't care how lonely you are, how desperate you are for virtual sex, you'll still be labeled as a psychopath here.


 
Look, rape is serious..._in the real world._ But here's an idea: Don't watch/read/play things you're sensitive to, nobody is holding a gun to your head. Getting all offended over something that you yourself threw yourself into is ridiculous, and so is getting offended over something that's fake to begin with.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 30, 2013)

This thread has devolved into nothing more than a place people call each other out and dickslap.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> This thread has devolved into nothing more than a place people call each other out and dickslap.


I agree, it's a depository of negativity and hatred, I don't know why it's still here, let alone endorsed by one of the lesser "staff" members. But, meh.
#FreedomOfSpeech


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> This thread has devolved into nothing more than a place people call each other out and dickslap.


 
Was it anything else to begin with?


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Was it anything else to begin with?


Not really.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 30, 2013)

When it wasn't widely-known you still had people pointing each other out, but nobody would come in all butthurt and respond and start shit.  Now that people know about it, everybody seems to watch this thread to see if they're being called out, in the hopes that if they piss enough it'll put out the fire.  We've gone from multiple submissions in a page to one submission and the resulting piss-fight taking up multiple pages each time.

This thread is only an excuse to start shit now.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> When it wasn't widely-known you still had people pointing each other out, but nobody would come in all butthurt and respond and start shit. Now that people know about it, everybody seems to watch this thread to see if they're being called out, in the hopes that if they piss enough it'll put out the fire. We've gone from multiple submissions in a page to one submission and the resulting piss-fight taking up multiple pages each time.
> 
> This thread is only an excuse to start shit now.


 
It was always an excuse to start shit. 
The only difference is now people actually know its happening. Before people didnt know there was a group of guys laughing at them and posting it on twitter.
Now they do.
And the concept of having what you said posted on twitter as "shit" is aggravating to most.
I see what Guild was trying to do with this and it works in some case, but people will get pissed. Its unavoidable


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> When it wasn't widely-known you still had people pointing each other out, but nobody would come in all butthurt and respond and start shit. Now that people know about it, everybody seems to watch this thread to see if they're being called out, in the hopes that if they piss enough it'll put out the fire. We've gone from multiple submissions in a page to one submission and the resulting piss-fight taking up multiple pages each time.
> 
> This thread is only an excuse to start shit now.


 
I'D LIKE TO SUBMIT THIS BECAUSE RYDIAN IS A CRY BABY AND I HOPE HE GETS ALL MAD AT ME ;O;O;O;O;O;O;

I agree though, now we can hardly laugh at the stupid people cuz they _know _about it, and now they'll cry when we do it. I do think the shit starting is annoying (see the shit that started a page back). I suppose now that everybody and their dog knows about this, we should probably close it or something. 

Or everybody else can stop being little babies and accept the fact that everybody is stupid from time to time.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 30, 2013)

Close it? But that's preposterous, considering it was _such _a "good" idea to begin with. Some other thread would just pop up because of that whole pesky freedom of speech thing, anyway. 
Besides, where else am I gonna lay a fat shit when I need to go? When I lay them I want them endorsed by Guild and promoted by whoever decided to call me in here. Just...hopefully they have a more valid argument next time other than "You're a big stupid doody head."


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 30, 2013)

If we were to close this thread, I'd say that a regularly scheduled "Keeping up with GBATemp" segment would easily fill the void for myself.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 30, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> If we were to close this thread, I'd say that a regularly scheduled "Keeping up with GBATemp" segment would easily fill the void for myself.


 
soulx you heard the man. GET TO WORK


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, soulx. Here, let me hand you a shovel before you dig your own grave, because we all know how well received that topic will be by the mod(s) that closed it the first time.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 30, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Yeah, soulx. Here, let me hand you a shovel before you dig your own grave, because we all know how well received that topic will be by the mod(s) that closed it the first time.


 I'd be more worried about the grave you're digging for yourself.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 30, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I'd be more worried about the grave you're digging for yourself.


Well, you'd be the only one, have fun with that.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't wait for this thread to close SO YOU ALL STOP PISSING ON EACH OTHER.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I can't wait for this thread to close SO YOU ALL STOP PISSING ON EACH OTHER.


 As a canine, one would think you'd appreciate such things by rolling around in it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 30, 2013)

This "pissing" is only coming from a select few from what I'm witnessing. If we "deal" with these select few the "pissing" should stop. Closing the thread will only temporarily resolve the issue. Won't solve anything in the long run.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 30, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I don't agree with certain things that are being said, ban the people typing them at once!



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I can't wait for this thread to close SO YOU ALL STOP PISSING ON EACH OTHER.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I can't wait for this thread to close SO YOU ALL STOP PISSING ON EACH OTHER.


Oh come now, who doesn't enjoy a golden shower every now and then?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh and i cant believe I have to post a gif to explain that rape is bad, mmmk?


----------



## Gahars (Jul 31, 2013)

Can't we all just cuddle up around the flames and watch a post go from 0 to nutterballs in seconds flat? You know, like in the good old days.



Pokey said:


> I've seen pictures of what they do to gays in Muslim countries. They hang them by cranes in the public square. Pretty gruesome. Anyway it's funny how in his day and age the media turns a blind eye. I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that they're Muslims.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 31, 2013)

dis tred sux


No seriously, the EoF is already a terrible craphole, let's not actually turn it into something even worse.


----------

